# Longchamp in action!



## bittenbythebag

I just recently fell in love with Longchamp limited edition bags and I've been looking for threads to see pictures of Longchamp bags in action.  I like seeing bags being actually worn than just pictures of bag by itself.

Please put the model of the bag, size, and other important info like color. Also indicate the place or activity, and date where the bag was worn.   I'm pretty sure your le pliage has been your best travel buddy!

Longchamp model/color/size:
Location of picture:
Date:

Small accessories like pouches and scarves and key chains as well as shoes are welcome. This is why the thread just says "Longchamp in Action"


----------



## bittenbythebag

Here's my share:

Longchamp model/color/size: LM Metal, pink gold color, small long handles
Location of picture:  Prony the Python at Bohol, Philippines
Date:  May 13, 2011

Prony is an obese python as declared by environmentalist. She's 14 years old but the size of a 40-year old python.


----------



## bittenbythebag

Longchamp model/size/color:  LM metal, pink gold, small long handle
Location:  Panglao Island in Bohol, Philippines
Date:  May 12, 2011

Panglao is know for spectacular white beaches like Boracay but with better reefs for diving or snorkeling.  The trip was a surprise from my darling hubby!


----------



## bittenbythebag

Longchamp model/size/color: Arbre de vie, white, small long handle
Location: Dock at the back of Manila Hotel, Philippines
Date:  May 15, 2011

The USS Carl Vinson, a US warship docked at Manila Harbor to replenish their supplies from their voyage from Saudi Arabian waters.  This ship was were Osama bin laden was brought after he died just this month and brought out to sea according to Muslim customs. My family went to Manila Hotel to hopefully chance upon the warship but security was tight.


----------



## asianjade

Nice pics.. love your Longchamp.


----------



## kroquet

Love your pictures and bags!!!   I have my eye on the last bag!


----------



## bittenbythebag

asianjade said:


> Nice pics.. love your Longchamp.



Thanks Asianjade!  Post your pics so we can all ooh and aah on more Longchamp bags and eventually break our purse money!  Haha!


----------



## bittenbythebag

kroquet said:


> Love your pictures and bags!!!   I have my eye on the last bag!



Thanks kroquet!  Initially I hesitated buying the Arbre de Vie in white but it's not that bad to take care of.  Or maybe I'm just the extra careful type. I'm a bit picky where I place this bag but not so much when I'm carrying the LM metal or the darker nylons.  It looks so fresh and summery! I love it too!

Post your photos girls!  We're excited to see more pictures!


----------



## ballet_russe

hi OP!  if you are looking for photos we have a big thread already 

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/show-your-longchamp-459009.html


----------



## TejasMama

bittenbythebag said:


> Longchamp model/size/color:  LM metal, pink gold, small long handle
> Location:  Panglao Island in Bohol, Philippines
> Date:  May 12, 2011
> 
> Panglao is know for spectacular white beaches like Boracay but with better reefs for diving or snorkeling.  The trip was a surprise from my darling hubby!



The pinky gold LM looks gorgeous on you!  I think the metal line is one of my favorites--it seems very versatile.


----------



## NagaJolokia

bittenbythebag said:


> Here's my share:
> 
> Longchamp model/color/size: LM Metal, pink gold color, small long handles
> Location of picture: Prony the Python at Bohol, Philippines
> Date: May 13, 2011
> 
> Prony is an obese python as declared by environmentalist. She's 14 years old but the size of a 40-year old python.


 

A rare combo with that gold and the vacation outfit- I like.  That python is so beautiful and yes...fat.


----------



## bittenbythebag

TejasMama said:


> The pinky gold LM looks gorgeous on you!  I think the metal line is one of my favorites--it seems very versatile.



Thanks TejasMama!

My hubby commented that my bags look the same for him, but when I got the LM metal rose gold he said it's nice.  That's already a compliment coming from him.  I'm loving my rose gold and steel LM metals.


----------



## bittenbythebag

NagaJolokia said:


> A rare combo with that gold and the vacation outfit- I like.  That python is so beautiful and yes...fat.




Thanks NagaJolokia!

I was thinking gold was too much for beach but I was afraid to bring my white Arbre on tour as it will most possibly get smudged along the trip.  I can't justify bring 2 bags for such a short trip.

The owner of the python was the one who took my picture.  Strangers are not allowed inside the cage without the female owner.  Yes, the python is lovely and looks like she is much loved by her owners.


----------



## bittenbythebag

A girl in Victoire Powder pink, large long handles
San Agustin Church, Manila


----------



## pandorabox

So. I am new.. why does every one like Longchamp? What is the appeal? Are they lightweight? Durable? Thanks!


----------



## bittenbythebag

pandorabox said:


> So. I am new.. why does every one like Longchamp? What is the appeal? Are they lightweight? Durable? Thanks!



Hi Pandorabox!

I have been a bag lover for years now and had my share of Louis Vuitton, Balenciaga, Chanel, Fendi, Bottega. These are luxury bags that are good for the ego but heavy on the wallet and straining to the muscles. 

Personally, the appeal of Longchamp for me is I get to buy a signature brand but is more affordable (about $140) with a lightweight material (cotton or nylon) and very easy to use (tote style).  It's easy to use everyday (I use the small long handles) and my things are secure because it has a zipper.  For a little "ego boost" you get the occasional stares from other bag loving ladies if you're carrying a nice limited edition.  

For these reasons, I get the size I'm comfortable with and flattering for my frame and I only get limited editions because I find the solid le pliage not too exciting for me.  And it's just suited for my lifestyle - a soccer mom of 2 boys with a small auto repair shop business in a tropical country which has only sunny or rainy moments.  Using a Longchamp gives me that girl envy dose I desire yet I can afford not to baby the bag too much since it's not so high-priced.  

Hope I make sense, but to each her own...


----------



## divabeadz

pandorabox said:


> So. I am new.. why does every one like Longchamp? What is the appeal? Are they lightweight? Durable? Thanks!



Inexpensive but still moderately stylish...lightweight...durable.

My dd is going on 2 yrs old and messes/spills/sticky hands deter me from using some of my pricier bags nowadays. The Le Pliage is inexpensive so I don't have to worry if dd grabs it with her dirty hands or spills something on it...it's lightweight, which is a plus when I'm running errands with a toddler in tow, and it's roomy (I have the medium size) so if I need to throw a diaper and wipes into the bag I can - sometimes I just don't need a diaper bag but I need a few baby essentials so it's nice to have a roomy, durable, lightweight, inexpensive bag to toss all that stuff into.  

It is a very casual bag so IMO it's like a knock-around bag - you wouldn't wear it to be chic and stylish, but you wear it because your hectic lifestyle calls for such a casual easy-going bag. That's my .02 worth


----------



## pandorabox

bittenbythebag said:


> Hi Pandorabox!
> 
> I have been a bag lover for years now and had my share of Louis Vuitton, Balenciaga, Chanel, Fendi, Bottega. These are luxury bags that are good for the ego but heavy on the wallet and straining to the muscles.
> 
> Personally, the appeal of Longchamp for me is I get to buy a signature brand but is more affordable (about $140) with a lightweight material (cotton or nylon) and very easy to use (tote style).  It's easy to use everyday (I use the small long handles) and my things are secure because it has a zipper.  For a little "ego boost" you get the occasional stares from other bag loving ladies if you're carrying a nice limited edition.
> 
> For these reasons, I get the size I'm comfortable with and flattering for my frame and I only get limited editions because I find the solid le pliage not too exciting for me.  And it's just suited for my lifestyle - a soccer mom of 2 boys with a small auto repair shop business in a tropical country which has only sunny or rainy moments.  Using a Longchamp gives me that girl envy dose I desire yet I can afford not to baby the bag too much since it's not so high-priced.
> 
> Hope I make sense, but to each her own...




Thank you! That does make perfect sense!


----------



## pandorabox

divabeadz said:


> Inexpensive but still moderately stylish...lightweight...durable.
> 
> My dd is going on 2 yrs old and messes/spills/sticky hands deter me from using some of my pricier bags nowadays. The Le Pliage is inexpensive so I don't have to worry if dd grabs it with her dirty hands or spills something on it...it's lightweight, which is a plus when I'm running errands with a toddler in tow, and it's roomy (I have the medium size) so if I need to throw a diaper and wipes into the bag I can - sometimes I just don't need a diaper bag but I need a few baby essentials so it's nice to have a roomy, durable, lightweight, inexpensive bag to toss all that stuff into.
> 
> It is a very casual bag so IMO it's like a knock-around bag - you wouldn't wear it to be chic and stylish, but you wear it because your hectic lifestyle calls for such a casual easy-going bag. That's my .02 worth




Thank you! My DS is almost 2 , so I hear ya!!!


----------



## divabeadz

pandorabox said:


> Thank you! My DS is almost 2 , so I hear ya!!!



Pandorabox, I see in another thread you were itching to get a LV speedy but DH said no. Honestly, with a 2 yr old, the short speedy handles aren't great IMO. Even though toddlers walk and such, there's so many times you find yourself needing to pick up your child and his/her stuff and you could use the spare hand. The Le Pliage comes in a short of long handle version - I'm finding the long handle version to be quite nice. But I also find myself using a lot of cross body bags lately to be hands-free.  

Le Pliage is nearly as common as LV Speedy so depending on where you live you may see it everywhere, but honestly, if DH isn't letting you get the LV right now, the Le Pliage may be a good practical bag for you in the meantime.


----------



## pixiechic

bittenbythebag said:


> I have been a bag lover for years now and had my share of Louis Vuitton, Balenciaga, Chanel, Fendi, Bottega. These are luxury bags that are good for the ego but heavy on the wallet and straining to the muscles.
> 
> Personally, the appeal of Longchamp for me is I get to buy a signature brand but is more affordable (about $140) with a lightweight material (cotton or nylon) and very easy to use (tote style).



^^ *bittenbythebag* said it perfectly. I've been into bags for years, and for a while I was happily buying LV, Balenciaga, Prada, Chloe, Miu Miu, Mulberry and even Hermes. But the recession hit us hard, and on top of that I now have a university-bound teenager, so I've had to scale wayyy back on non-necessities. It's become a matter of priorities - I can pay for a semester of DS's tuition for the price of one or two fabulous bags. I also have a new job in downtown Atlanta, and when I carry something conspicuously-expensive like LV, I feel like a crime target.

I decided to try Longchamp bags because they are comparatively affordable but still well-made. They turned out to be super lightweight, and even the small ones fit a surprisingly large amount of stuff without being too bulky. Longchamps are fairly common in my city, but I still find them classy and practical for everyday. Like Balenciaga, they come in a rainbow of pretty colors, but I can actually afford to have more than one. 

I still have some "premier designer" bags, and I still love them, but don't carry them as often now.


----------



## bittenbythebag

Longchamp model/color/size: LM Metal, steel color, small long handles
Location of picture: Thailand
Date: May 28, 2011

Riding on a 30-year old elephant named Koomsat. I took a picture of myself while on the elephant so this is the most I can do with a half self-portrait. I find my LM metals so easy to use on travels.  So far I don't see any obvious dirt or scrathes. I'm lucky!


----------



## bittenbythebag

pixiechic said:


> ^^ *bittenbythebag* said it perfectly. I've been into bags for years, and for a while I was happily buying LV, Balenciaga, Prada, Chloe, Miu Miu, Mulberry and even Hermes. But the recession hit us hard, and on top of that I now have a university-bound teenager, so I've had to scale wayyy back on non-necessities. It's become a matter of priorities - I can pay for a semester of DS's tuition for the price of one or two fabulous bags. I also have a new job in downtown Atlanta, and when I carry something conspicuously-expensive like LV, I feel like a crime target.
> 
> I decided to try Longchamp bags because they are comparatively affordable but still well-made. They turned out to be super lightweight, and even the small ones fit a surprisingly large amount of stuff without being too bulky. Longchamps are fairly common in my city, but I still find them classy and practical for everyday. Like Balenciaga, they come in a rainbow of pretty colors, but I can actually afford to have more than one.
> 
> I still have some "premier designer" bags, and I still love them, but don't carry them as often now.



You know I don't feel as much guilty when I buy several Longchamps even in limited editions as opposed to say collecting Balenciaga city, my fave before. I get that color fix I need with the myriad of color selections of LC. They are really practical in the sense that it's not soo stressful to carry them around because you enjoy the moment and not worrying about your bag like if the handles are getting dirty or the bottom will get scratches or will it get water marks, etc, etc...

I felt more free the moment I switched to Longchamp coming from Balenciaga and LV monogram with all those untreated handles that's making me paranoid all the time.  The only LV I felt this free is when I'm using Epi leather but it lacks the slouchy look I crave. 

Pixiechic and divabeadz, I'm glad were in the same wavelength!


----------



## hopethefirst

hey divabeadz, I'm a mom too and looking for a nice cross-body bag... was considering a Prada nylon... mind if I ask what cross-body bag you use?

I've thought of getting a Lonchamp Pliage too, but in my city they are sooo common and particularly among the young twentysomething girls. As a mom in her early forties, it just feels too young and not sophisticated enough for me. Know what I mean?


----------



## TejasMama

bittenbythebag said:


> You know I don't feel as much guilty when I buy several Longchamps even in limited editions as opposed to say collecting Balenciaga city, my fave before. I get that color fix I need with the myriad of color selections of LC. They are really practical in the sense that it's not soo stressful to carry them around because you enjoy the moment and not worrying about your bag like if the handles are getting dirty or the bottom will get scratches or will it get water marks, etc, etc...
> 
> I felt more free the moment I switched to Longchamp coming from Balenciaga and LV monogram with all those untreated handles that's making me paranoid all the time.  The only LV I felt this free is when I'm using Epi leather but it lacks the slouchy look I crave.
> 
> Pixiechic and divabeadz, I'm glad were in the same wavelength!



I know exactly what you mean!  I love how Longchamp bags look and I don't have to worry about carrying them.  I prefer bags that are easy to care for.


----------



## indiglow2

On vacation and taking pictures of bags, love it!


----------



## bittenbythebag

indiglow2 said:


> On vacation and taking pictures of bags, love it!



Oooh! Post your photos please! I'm excited to see them.


----------



## bittenbythebag

@Tejasmama, pixiechic, divabeadz

Thanks girls for dropping by and giving your fair share of thoughts.  Please post your photos with your uber practical bags! &#57430;


----------



## prettySoLeiL

pandorabox said:


> So. I am new.. why does every one like Longchamp? What is the appeal? Are they lightweight? Durable? Thanks!



yes they are. =)


----------



## bittenbythebag

Longchamp model/color/size: Arbre de Vie, navy color, medium short handle
Location of picture: Corregidor Island, Philippines
Date: June 19, 2011

The tranvia bus tourists ride going around the island.  Corregidor is a strategic military station of Filipinos & Americans during World War II. 





This is the first time I used a medium SH. It's very spacious and handles can be carried over shoulders. I prefer this than the large long handle which I think will overwhelm my frame with its big size.


----------



## bittenbythebag




----------



## peace1029

any modelling pics for longchamp victoire in small or medium?? my country's boutique ran out of stocks, so i couldn't find anywhere to compare the sizes.


----------



## bittenbythebag

peace1029 said:


> any modelling pics for longchamp victoire in small or medium?? my country's boutique ran out of stocks, so i couldn't find anywhere to compare the sizes.



I am curious as well if the medium short handle for victoire can easily be worn on the shoulders. I heard its a bit smaller than the le pliage medSH. 

I'll check out stores here if they have some victoire available.


----------



## dianahuang

i have only 2 LC le pliage, raisin medium LH and Mediterranean blue medium SH. It's lightweight and i usually take my LC to office bcoz the bag is inexpensive. So doesn't worry to use it everyday and plus it's waterproof  You can use it to cover ur other expensive bag 

So it's me with Longchamp Le Pliage in Raisin


----------



## bittenbythebag

dianahuang said:


> i have only 2 LC le pliage, raisin medium LH and Mediterranean blue medium SH. It's lightweight and i usually take my LC to office bcoz the bag is inexpensive. So doesn't worry to use it everyday and plus it's waterproof  You can use it to cover ur other expensive bag
> 
> So it's me with Longchamp Le Pliage in Raisin



Very nice! The medium LH looks perfect on you. Your le pliage colors are uncommon colors. Nice choice!


----------



## dianahuang

bittenbythebag said:


> Very nice! The medium LH looks perfect on you. Your le pliage colors are uncommon colors. Nice choice!



thanx


----------



## peace1029

bittenbythebag said:


> I am curious as well if the medium short handle for victoire can easily be worn on the shoulders. I heard its a bit smaller than the le pliage medSH.
> 
> I'll check out stores here if they have some victoire available.


 
usually short handles won't look nice on the shoulders?

but i wanna know if it would be 'too short' that it looks awkward.. or would long handle be 'too long' for the medium size..

okay, in short. i just wanna know the proportion in real life. hahaha. sorry if i was incoherent. my country's boutique can't really help me on that! now whenever i see someone carrying the victoire so beautifully, i feel like going up to her and ask what size it is and long/short handle hahaha.


----------



## bittenbythebag

peace1029 said:


> usually short handles won't look nice on the shoulders?
> 
> but i wanna know if it would be 'too short' that it looks awkward.. or would long handle be 'too long' for the medium size..
> 
> okay, in short. i just wanna know the proportion in real life. hahaha. sorry if i was incoherent. my country's boutique can't really help me on that! now whenever i see someone carrying the victoire so beautifully, i feel like going up to her and ask what size it is and long/short handle hahaha.



Before, i only use small/medium LH because i want to free my hand. I feel this size is flattering for someone  5'2" or smaller (or cuter). Then the large LH is well proportioned for 5'4" or taller. The medSH is comfortable to use on the shoulders for me when I'm wearing thin shirts or blouse. Sometimes I see slim tall women wear it on their shoulders and it looks very nice. The bag drops down in the middle and slouches nicely and the bag may look like a long handle because their arms are slender.


----------



## Munchkinxx

peace1029 said:


> usually short handles won't look nice on the shoulders?
> 
> but i wanna know if it would be 'too short' that it looks awkward.. or would long handle be 'too long' for the medium size..
> 
> okay, in short. i just wanna know the proportion in real life. hahaha. sorry if i was incoherent. my country's boutique can't really help me on that! now whenever i see someone carrying the victoire so beautifully, i feel like going up to her and ask what size it is and long/short handle hahaha.



I'm 5.1" and I have the M in SH. It's do-able wearing it over the shoulder however I hand carry it more as it looks nicer. However, I am now in the market for the LH version. HTH!


----------



## Smun77

My Alexander Wang Jena clutch. It's gorgeous


----------



## sugardrops

Longchamp Model: LM Metal Rose Gold LLH
Location: Solenad 2, Sta. Rosa Laguna, Philippines
Date: January 2012






Longchamp Model: LM Metal Petrole Blue MSH
Location: Philippines
Date: December 2011





Longchamp Model: Planetes Hazelnut/Noisette LLH 
Location: Philippines
Date: November 2011





Longchamp Model: Le Pliage Petals white LLH
Location: Solenad 2, Sta. Rosa Laguna, Philippines
Date: January 2012





Longchamp Model: Le Pliage Beige LLH
Location: Philippines
Date: December 2011





Longchamp Model: Le Pliage chocolate LLH
Location: Philippines
Date: December 2011


----------



## bittenbythebag

sugardrops said:
			
		

> Longchamp Model: LM Metal Rose Gold LLH
> Location: Solenad 2, Sta. Rosa Laguna, Philippines
> Date: January 2012
> 
> Longchamp Model: LM Metal Petrole Blue MSH
> Location: Philippines
> Date: December 2011
> 
> Longchamp Model: Planetes Hazelnut/Noisette LLH
> Location: Philippines
> Date: November 2011
> 
> Longchamp Model: Le Pliage Petals white LLH
> Location: Solenad 2, Sta. Rosa Laguna, Philippines
> Date: January 2012
> 
> Longchamp Model: Le Pliage Beige LLH
> Location: Philippines
> Date: December 2011
> 
> Longchamp Model: Le Pliage chocolate LLH
> Location: Philippines
> Date: December 2011



Love the Petals white.  Haven't seen that in real life yet!  You sure are loving Longchamp! Beautiful bags you got there!


----------



## Miss BB

Here is Miss Turquoise on a rainy shopping day.

The most perfect RAINY day bag ever.
Truly is waterproof !!
{Small Short Handle ~ turquoise ~ }


----------



## bittenbythebag

Miss BB said:
			
		

> Here is Miss Turquoise on a rainy shopping day.
> 
> The most perfect RAINY day bag ever.
> Truly is waterproof !!
> {Small Short Handle ~ turquoise ~ }



You are so right!  I love Longchamp when its raining.  Nylon is so stress-free and the leather  is just a wipe away!  I'm on the hunt for a limited edition small short handle that will speak to me when I see her!

Love your turquoise.  One of my fave colors!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

As a leaving gift from my colleagues I just received a Le Pliage - Black with brown leather - I'm so overwhelmed! hadn't expected this as a gift! I love it and will truly miss my colleagues! will posts pics of me using it asap!


----------



## devoted7

bump!


----------



## _mimo_

Longchamp model/color/size: Le Pliage Cuir/Medium/Gun Metal
Location of picture: Office
Date: Nov. 2012


----------



## misslv

_mimo_ said:


> Longchamp model/color/size: Le Pliage Cuir/Medium/Gun Metal
> Location of picture: Office
> Date: Nov. 2012



very pretty! how much did you buy at?


----------



## _mimo_

misslv said:
			
		

> very pretty! how much did you buy at?



Thank you misslv!  bought it at HKD 4600 during my HK trip last october.


----------



## misslv

_mimo_ said:


> Thank you misslv!  bought it at HKD 4600 during my HK trip last october.



icc, e price is pretty on e high side for longchamp but nonetheless, it is very chic! 

im surprise longchamp in HK no longer cheap. in fact it is more expensive than in sg.


----------



## 0102030405

^ I don't know what that is in USD, but Longchamp bags can be more than one thousand dollars US. I'm pretty sure that bag is in the middle. The Longchamp leather bags start much higher than the Le Pliage obviously.

sorry if thats off topic.


----------



## pavilion

Longchamp model/color/size: Le Pilage / Bilberry / Don't recall the size 
Location of picture: My office
Date: Today


----------



## plumaplomb

pandorabox said:


> So. I am new.. why does every one like Longchamp? What is the appeal? Are they lightweight? Durable? Thanks!



They are lightweight AND durable.  Plus they just never go out of style.  I love traveling with them because they are so lightweight and easy to clean if you happen to get a stain mid-trip.


----------



## seton

pantheres 1899
yesterday


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> pantheres 1899
> yesterday


Lovely, love the matching pattern with the blouse too!


----------



## bittenbythebag

_mimo_ said:


> Longchamp model/color/size: Le Pliage Cuir/Medium/Gun Metal
> Location of picture: Office
> Date: Nov. 2012



Nice neutral color. Like anthracite of Balenciaga.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bittenbythebag

plumaplomb said:


> They are lightweight AND durable.  Plus they just never go out of style.  I love traveling with them because they are so lightweight and easy to clean if you happen to get a stain mid-trip.



True about it being easy to clean. I wash the nylon body of my bags and it still looks new after!


----------



## bittenbythebag

seton said:


> pantheres 1899
> yesterday



Hi! I can't view your photo. I'm curious. Please repost.  Thanks!


----------



## cheidel

bittenbythebag said:


> Nice neutral color. Like anthracite of Balenciaga.  Thanks for sharing!


Lovely, and such a nice color!!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

_mimo_ said:


> Longchamp model/color/size: Le Pliage Cuir/Medium/Gun Metal
> Location of picture: Office
> Date:



Gorgeous neutral! I'm in love!


----------



## seton

orange is the new black


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> orange is the new black



Multiple rays of cheery sunlight amidst this cold season. Splendid!


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> orange is the new black



Ok, I don't watch that one but I get it!!
Great orange color!


----------



## bittenbythebag

seton said:


> orange is the new black



I can almost smell the citrusy orange of your stash


----------



## arsetiy

Hihihi LC so roomy and yess so lightweight..enjoy using those bags


----------



## Mariapia

seton said:


> orange is the new black




I totally agree, Seton!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## seton

all

*bittenbythebag* - glad to see you return to this thread


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> orange is the new black


All that orange looks so pretty, but loving that orange Planetes!!!


----------



## bittenbythebag

seton said:


> all
> 
> *bittenbythebag* - glad to see you return to this thread



Haha! Thanks for the welcome!  I found that lurking in tPF always ends up burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## eye.spy87

Does this count as 'in action'?! This is such an ingenious idea and I'd never seen them at UK airports before...all airports should have them as i HATE contemplating putting my bag on the floor. Bravo Tampa airport!


----------



## seton

Longchamp model/color: Personalized Size 3/Noir & Papier
Location of picture: Subway (obviously)


----------



## seton

Longchamp model/color/size: Roseau Box tote w/ strap - black - 14"


----------



## bittenbythebag

eye.spy87 said:


> Does this count as 'in action'?! This is such an ingenious idea and I'd never seen them at UK airports before...all airports should have them as i HATE contemplating putting my bag on the floor. Bravo Tampa airport!



Most probably designed by a lady with purse love! Great idea!


----------



## bittenbythebag

seton said:


> Longchamp model/color/size: Roseau Box tote w/ strap - black - 14"



I have long been in love with the simple elegance of the Roseau.  If I am a working lady in a corporate setting with documents and laptop in tow then I will definitely have a Roseau.  Nice spy shot!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bittenbythebag said:


> I have long been in love with the simple elegance of the Roseau.  If I am a working lady in a corporate setting with documents and laptop in tow then I will definitely have a Roseau.  Nice spy shot!



 There is a sale now for the Roseau in small at Sandspoint in various colors. I think it is beautifully structured and very elegant. Thought the small is very apt for a going out bag or even a daily bag.


----------



## bittenbythebag

frenziedhandbag said:


> There is a sale now for the Roseau in small at Sandspoint in various colors. I think it is beautifully structured and very elegant. Thought the small is very apt for a going out bag or even a daily bag.



For now I need a zipped bag. But I am looking for a nice small short handle LC to house all my daily essentials that won't fit my main bag for the day. And it will sit ladylike on my passenger seat's car so I am thinking a limited edition with the blings. I saw some nice ones on the LC web but we don't have it here yet in Manila.


----------



## seton

site on the tag


----------



## seton

chictopia


----------



## seton

strretpeeper


----------



## seton

smile19

whatwearewearing


----------



## seton

whaelse


----------



## seton

ugly truth of V


----------



## seton

thebeautymusthaves


----------



## seton

lookbook.nu


----------



## seton

fashion and cookies


----------



## seton

toykofashion


----------



## seton

the blab


----------



## seton

life by appointment
black LPC


----------



## seton

chictopia


----------



## seton

Tmagazine


----------



## seton

posing in vintage


----------



## seton

parkandcube


----------



## seton

lookbook.nu


----------



## Chanticleer

Great pics!  Thanks Seton!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Gorgeous pics! Thank you for the eye candy Seton! I think I feel even more glamourous and proud of my LCs whenever I bring them out.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Seton, really love all these photos...thank you so much. Makes me want to downsize my bag collection and just do LC all the way...


----------



## klatte

Thanks for all the gorgeous pics, Seton!!


----------



## seton

puretrend
satorialist


----------



## seton

em petrova


----------



## seton

elle


----------



## seton

lookbook.nu


----------



## seton

cont


----------



## seton

more


----------



## seton

and


----------



## mills

Makes me want to go all LC too! Just love them.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> cont


Seton, thanks so much for posting these pics.  Love them!!!


----------



## SofiaC

Thank you Seton for sharing d :coolpics:.  Do keep them coming. I am a LC convert since I joined this forum.


----------



## bittenbythebag

Thanks Seton for the lovely photos.  You make us love our Longchamp bags even more.  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## lanit

Love these photos seton! I want to do my own pattern and send to LC to make it up for me. Wish I could...


----------



## seton

that would be most excellent, lanit. I would hope to buy one too. 

Today, I am in a LPC mood but that's it.

pinterest
fashion and cookies
fashion bomb daily 
facebook
cocosteaparty


----------



## Mariapia

seton said:


> cont




They are all gorgeous, Seton! But....what model is the white one ( pic. 7) and is it still available?
Thank you!


----------



## seton

Mariapia said:


> They are all gorgeous, Seton! But....what model is the white one ( pic. 7) and is it still available?
> Thank you!




It's the first generation of the *Gatsby* from 2010. Only the *Gatsby Sport* avail anymore.


----------



## Always New LV

Le Pilage on cover of Feb Better Homes and Gardens


----------



## seton

style in lima


----------



## seton

assorted

yes, that is Jared Leto.


----------



## seton

last ones


----------



## Mariapia

seton said:


> It's the first generation of the *Gatsby* from 2010. Only the *Gatsby Sport* avail anymore.




Thank you , Seton!&#128512;


----------



## Chanticleer

Fantastic pics, as usual, Seton!!!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> assorted
> 
> yes, that is Jared Leto.


Thanks bunches Seton!  Sure wish I had that JS Keyboard travel tote, love it!!!


----------



## AlbertsLove

seton said:


> last ones



Gosh, I wish I had one of these &#128554;


----------



## pandorabox

cheidel said:


> Thanks bunches Seton!  Sure wish I had that JS Keyboard travel tote, love it!!!


Me too! Was just thinking that. Thanks Seton!


----------



## pandorabox

Glitter_pixie said:


> Seton, really love all these photos...thank you so much. Makes me want to downsize my bag collection and just do LC all the way...


I too am contemplating the same thing.


----------



## schmurse

Thank you SO MUCH for posting all those pictures! Helped me decide that I definitely need a large tote.  I was planning on saving up for a LV tote, but this will be much easier on my wallet and I love the slouch going on here.


----------



## Chanticleer

schmurse said:


> Thank you SO MUCH for posting all those pictures! Helped me decide that I definitely need a large tote.  I was planning on saving up for a LV tote, but this will be much easier on my wallet and I love the slouch going on here.




I know what you mean.  I have a total of 16 LV'S and I find that I'm buying and carrying Longchamp's all the time lately.  Not only do I love the look and the weight of my Le Pliages and Planete, but I'm really tired of LV's constant price increases.  Those bags are becoming unaffordable unless you sell one to buy a new one, and I don't do that.  So, I have a closet full of uber expensive bags, but I'm preferring to carry my Le Pliage.  Lightweight, no vachetta to worry about, classy and affordable.  I feel a little guilty about my LV's, so I wear them on the weekends, but I'll get over it!  LOL!!!!


----------



## schmurse

Chanticleer said:


> I know what you mean.  I have a total of 16 LV'S and I find that I'm buying and carrying Longchamp's all the time lately.  Not only do I love the look and the weight of my Le Pliages and Planete, but I'm really tired of LV's constant price increases.  Those bags are becoming unaffordable unless you sell one to buy a new one, and I don't do that.  So, I have a closet full of uber expensive bags, but I'm preferring to carry my Le Pliage.  Lightweight, no vachetta to worry about, classy and affordable.  I feel a little guilty about my LV's, so I wear them on the weekends, but I'll get over it!  LOL!!!!


Definitely understand! I only have a petit noe and some slgs from LV right now and really would like a DE bag for rainy days but the cost is getting ridiculous; I don't want to spend almost $2000 for a tote bag.  I'm still going to want a DE bag but this will satisfy an itch for a larger bag and I'll still be able to save up/wait for a nice pre-loved bag to come around


----------



## Chanticleer

schmurse said:


> Definitely understand! I only have a petit noe and some slgs from LV right now and really would like a DE bag for rainy days but the cost is getting ridiculous; I don't want to spend almost $2000 for a tote bag.  I'm still going to want a DE bag but this will satisfy an itch for a larger bag and I'll still be able to save up/wait for a nice pre-loved bag to come around




I find it interesting how many LV ladies I see on here who I have also seen on the LV forum.  I think a lot of us are falling in love with Longchamp!


----------



## cheidel

Chanticleer said:


> I find it interesting how many LV ladies I see on here who I have also seen on the LV forum.  I think a lot of us are falling in love with Longchamp!


----------



## klatte

Chanticleer said:


> I find it interesting how many LV ladies I see on here who I have also seen on the LV forum.  I think a lot of us are falling in love with Longchamp!




Same with cheidel, &#128077;


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Count me in too!


----------



## cherryann

Chanticleer said:


> I know what you mean.  I have a total of 16 LV'S and I find that I'm buying and carrying Longchamp's all the time lately.  Not only do I love the look and the weight of my Le Pliages and Planete, but I'm really tired of LV's constant price increases.  Those bags are becoming unaffordable unless you sell one to buy a new one, and I don't do that.  So, I have a closet full of uber expensive bags, but I'm preferring to carry my Le Pliage.  Lightweight, no vachetta to worry about, classy and affordable.  I feel a little guilty about my LV's, so I wear them on the weekends, but I'll get over it!  LOL!!!!



yeah their price increases are pretty dumb :/ esp since they don't want their bags to be "starter designer bags". I love the neverfull but I think I can live without it if I have the large le pliage since the size is similar. Plus I love how light it is compared to the LV  It just sucks when the nylon starts to wear down at the corners


----------



## LVlover13

Chanticleer said:


> I know what you mean.  I have a total of 16 LV'S and I find that I'm buying and carrying Longchamp's all the time lately.  Not only do I love the look and the weight of my Le Pliages and Planete, but I'm really tired of LV's constant price increases.  Those bags are becoming unaffordable unless you sell one to buy a new one, and I don't do that.  So, I have a closet full of uber expensive bags, but I'm preferring to carry my Le Pliage.  Lightweight, no vachetta to worry about, classy and affordable.  I feel a little guilty about my LV's, so I wear them on the weekends, but I'll get over it!  LOL!!!!




I totally agree with what you just said. I only use my LV's on the weekend and use my longchamp for work or running errands during the weekdays. It's just so comfortable to wear on the shoulder and I don't have to baby it much and even the mini ones I use more than my speedy. I do also feel guilty as I see my LV's just sitting there in the closet waiting for me to take them out only on the weekend &#128513;


----------



## LVlover13

chanticleer said:


> i find it interesting how many lv ladies i see on here who i have also seen on the lv forum.  I think a lot of us are falling in love with longchamp!




+1


----------



## misscocktail

LVlover13 said:


> I totally agree with what you just said. I only use my LV's on the weekend and use my longchamp for work or running errands during the weekdays. It's just so comfortable to wear on the shoulder and I don't have to baby it much and even the mini ones I use more than my speedy. I do also feel guilty as I see my LV's just sitting there in the closet waiting for me to take them out only on the weekend &#128513;




Totally agree! I was considering another LV, but all the arguments of price and material (a canvas bag just isn't worth that much money to me) I do too migrate to LC. I own a couple of Pliages and 2 full leather bags from them. They are imo equal and maybe even superior in Quality than LV, lately. Full leather LV pieces are another story.
I turn 30 in a few weeks now (yikes!) and my DH asked what i'd like for a gift, I told him I want another 2 Pliages. I'm from Europe, so they don't cost that much here as I see US prices. He totally agreed on that (he's actually relieved, poor guy &#128516. 
I feel that the Pliage is classy and timeless, even if I see a lot of students and young girls carry it, just doesn't bother me. I love the style and feel just as put together as when I wear my LV's. The feeling guilty part about leaving my LV's at home is so true, but yet, I think my LV obsession is fading. The brand doesn't appeal to me anymore. I love Marc Jacobs' time there, but Nicolas Ghesqierre... Not so much!
So now i've decided to obsess about Pliages! &#128526;


----------



## schmurse

Chanticleer said:


> I find it interesting how many LV ladies I see on here who I have also seen on the LV forum.  I think a lot of us are falling in love with Longchamp!


I can see why though, especially with the ridiculous price increases.  I started liking LV because they're lightweight, durable, and have simpler styles for a quiet person like me.  All those apply to LC, but for only a fraction of the price.  I still might buy a classic speedy, but it definitely won't be new.


----------



## LVlover13

misscocktail said:


> totally agree! I was considering another lv, but all the arguments of price and material (a canvas bag just isn't worth that much money to me) i do too migrate to lc. I own a couple of pliages and 2 full leather bags from them. They are imo equal and maybe even superior in quality than lv, lately. Full leather lv pieces are another story.
> I turn 30 in a few weeks now (yikes!) and my dh asked what i'd like for a gift, i told him i want another 2 pliages. I'm from europe, so they don't cost that much here as i see us prices. He totally agreed on that (he's actually relieved, poor guy &#128516.
> I feel that the pliage is classy and timeless, even if i see a lot of students and young girls carry it, just doesn't bother me. I love the style and feel just as put together as when i wear my lv's. The feeling guilty part about leaving my lv's at home is so true, but yet, i think my lv obsession is fading. The brand doesn't appeal to me anymore. I love marc jacobs' time there, but nicolas ghesqierre... Not so much!
> So now i've decided to obsess about pliages! &#128526;




&#128077;


----------



## cheidel

LVlover13 said:


> I totally agree with what you just said. I only use my LV's on the weekend and use my longchamp for work or running errands during the weekdays. It's just so comfortable to wear on the shoulder and I don't have to baby it much and even the mini ones I use more than my speedy. I do also feel guilty as I see my LV's just sitting there in the closet waiting for me to take them out only on the weekend &#128513;


I have come to love the Le Pliage totes, and the fact there are about 15 colors to choose from.  They are carefree, waterproof, and light weight which I enjoy.  I DON'T feel guilty not carrying my LV bags.  Due to the numerous poor quality issues and frequent price increases, I am no longer considering buying another LV.  Besides, LC are frequently on sale.  However, I now own 6 LP totes, 2 pouchettes and a coin purse, and I have 5 LC LP colors on my wish list!!!     Enjoy your LC bags ladies!!!!!


----------



## LVlover13

cheidel said:


> i have come to love the le pliage totes, and the fact there are about 15 colors to choose from.  They are carefree, waterproof, and light weight which i enjoy.  I don't feel guilty not carrying my lv bags.  Due to the numerous poor quality issues and frequent price increases, i am no longer considering buying another lv.  Besides, lc are frequently on sale.  However, i now own 6 lp totes, 2 pouchettes and a coin purse, and i have 5 lc lp colors on my wish list!!!     enjoy your lc bags ladies!!!!!




&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## seton

chicismo
fashion diary thereza
stylin rowan
pinterest


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> chicismo
> fashion diary thereza
> stylin rowan
> pinterest


Seton, thanks as always for the pics!  Now, I am in love with the pink LP!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Seton, thanks as always for the pics!  Now, I am in love with the pink LP!



Ditto and the Wine/Burgandy/Maroon...


----------



## seton

sweet senior citizen waiting with her fusil 1621


----------



## swdl

seton said:


> chicismo
> fashion diary thereza
> stylin rowan
> pinterest


this fuschia/pink is beautiful!


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> chicismo
> fashion diary thereza
> stylin rowan
> pinterest


Love the chicismo 3D!


----------



## seton

yes, the 3D needs mo love


----------



## seton

from instagram

best. action. evah.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> from instagram
> 
> best. action. evah.


 
I agree, and such a cute doggie!  Love that SM tote too!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> from instagram
> 
> best. action. evah.


 

My dog Bella would have eaten that bag in 30 seconds and then would have said, "Oh MOM, I thought you said this was a lamb chop!"


----------



## seton

i saw so many 1899s while I was waiting on the line


----------



## Chanticleer

seton said:


> i saw so many 1899s while I was waiting on the line




I love the look of the 1899.  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## seton

these days, I am thinking about the white 1623


----------



## Chanticleer

seton said:


> these days, I am thinking about the white 1623




Very nice!!!!


----------



## seton

IG

nyfw


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> IG
> 
> nyfw


I've never seen that colorful duffle before.  Is that a JS?


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> I've never seen that colorful duffle before.  Is that a JS?



it's the swag from his show this wk


----------



## mills

seton said:


> it's the swag from his show this wk



Oooh if only to have an invite!


----------



## cheidel

mills said:


> Oooh if only to have an invite!


Ditto!


----------



## Mariapia

seton said:


> it's the swag from his show this wk




Wow! I love it, seton! &#128525;&#128525;&#128524;


----------



## Mariapia

seton said:


> it's the swag from his show this wk




When will it be available? I am smitten with the print!&#128536;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> these days, I am thinking about the white 1623




The white is stunning. I really like the two with the cat images.


----------



## seton

Mariapia said:


> When will it be available? I am smitten with the print!&#128536;



I believe Fall 2015. I think it's called "Humpty Dumpty"




Glitter_pixie said:


> The white is stunning. I really like the two with the cat images.



Not loving my white 1623 since it gets dirty like a mofo. Oh well, I guess I will throw it away after this summer.


----------



## Mariapia

seton said:


> I believe Fall 2015. I think it's called "Humpty Dumpty"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not loving my white 1623 since it gets dirty like a mofo. Oh well, I guess I will throw it away after this summer.




Wow! I just can't wait, Seton! It was love at first sight....&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

seton said:


> I believe Fall 2015. I think it's called "Humpty Dumpty"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not loving my white 1623 since it gets dirty like a mofo. Oh well, I guess I will throw it away after this summer.




Before throwing it away.... you can put it in the washing machine. That's what I did with a light brown I used to have, it came out perfect....


----------



## seton

spotted this roseau croco tote at bloomies. also saw a victoire patent leather bag but couldnt take pic.


----------



## seton

IG dump


----------



## LuvAllBags

Aaaah - I looove the 3D tote!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> spotted this roseau croco tote at bloomies. also saw a victoire patent leather bag but couldnt take pic.


I am a Roseau fan...simplicity at its best.


----------



## mills

seton said:


> spotted this roseau croco tote at bloomies. also saw a victoire patent leather bag but couldnt take pic.



That croc version looks gorgeous and smooshy.


----------



## mills

LuvAllBags said:


> Aaaah - I looove the 3D tote!!



So do I!!! Everytime I see a mod shot I love it more. Stock photos do not do it justice I reckon.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> IG dump




Lovin that black handle blue beauty...


----------



## Mariapia

Glitter_pixie said:


> Lovin that black handle blue beauty...




Me too!&#128525;


----------



## seton

paper


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> IG dump




I like that 3d tote tooo. It conforms nicely to the body. Now that's on my wishlist...


----------



## rosamonde

seton said:


> paper



Yeah, baby!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> paper




Did cha get it?


----------



## seton

rosamonde said:


> Yeah, baby!!



Yeah?









Glitter_pixie said:


> Did cha get it?




Get what?


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Yeah?
> 
> cdn.mdjunction.com/components/com_joomlaboard/uploaded/images/128721925139257552.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get what?




Nice pics!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Yeah?
> 
> 
> Get what?



The Liberty bag in paper...


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> The Liberty bag in paper...



you cant see the photo?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> you cant see the photo?



I did but wasn't sure if that was you with a new Liberty paper.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> I did but wasn't sure if that was you with a new Liberty paper.




Oh, I thought it was Seton with the new Liberty... :wondering


----------



## seton

Yeah, it's me. The pic has my tag on it, which I do for all my own stuff.


----------



## donnaoh

LuvAllBags said:


> Aaaah - I looove the 3D tote!!


Me too!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Yeah, it's me. The pic has my tag on it, which I do for all my own stuff.


 
Well, that paper Liberty is quite lovely on you!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> well, that paper liberty is quite lovely on you!




+1


----------



## seton

IG

pretty sure that is a Cumin 1899


----------



## seton

assorted


----------



## Mariapia

seton said:


> assorted




I love them all, Thank you seton!


----------



## halfsquare

seton said:


> assorted



what style is that first bag?


----------



## seton

halfsquare said:


> what style is that first bag?




dont know. the coatdress is the LC.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> IG
> 
> pretty sure that is a Cumin 1899




Oy that blue just sweeps me away!


----------



## db89

love the longchamp pics here


----------



## halfsquare

seton said:


> dont know. the coatdress is the LC.


oh, got it. After some googling it looks like it's a Tod's cape bag


----------



## seton

halfsquare said:


> oh, got it. After some googling it looks like it's a Tod's cape bag




are ya gonna get it? 


more ig


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> assorted


Thanks Seton, I love JS duffles!!!


----------



## halfsquare

seton said:


> are ya gonna get it?
> 
> 
> more ig


not without holding it in person and probably not in orange


----------



## seton

ig dump


----------



## seton

couple with orange travel bag @ nord rack

from purseblog

from lookbook


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> couple with orange travel bag @ nord rack
> 
> from purseblog
> 
> from lookbook




Love that turquoise tri Quadri!


----------



## mtstmichel

seton said:


> chicismo
> fashion diary thereza
> stylin rowan
> pinterest



What is the size and color of the bag in the last picture? Thanks.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> couple with orange travel bag @ nord rack
> 
> from purseblog
> 
> from lookbook




Love the gorgeous color of the 3D Tote!!!


----------



## seton

croc roseaus and travel
IG


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> croc roseaus and travel
> IG




O I saw a navy croc roseau today at Bloomies and was so tempted to get it during presale. Those are so pretty!


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> O I saw a navy croc roseau today at Bloomies and was so tempted to get it during presale. Those are so pretty!




the sale that starts on the 25th? do you have the details? I didnt get any notice in the mail. sad face.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> the sale that starts on the 25th? do you have the details? I didnt get any notice in the mail. sad face.


Bloomies SA told me that the presale started two days ago for Bloomies FF which officially starts on the 25th. I was debating between a small cherry cuir and a navy croc roseau. I bought the cherry cuir... And got 25% off. But now I'm wondering if I made the right choice. I didn't get any mailer either. Just found out becus I like to shop.


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Bloomies SA told me that the presale started two days ago for Bloomies FF which officially starts on the 25th. I was debating between a small cherry cuir and a navy croc roseau. I bought the cherry cuir... And got 25% off. But now I'm wondering if I made the right choice. I didn't get any mailer either. Just found out becus I like to shop.



Oh awesome! Too bad it's gonna snow tomorrow. I need to go to bloomies pronto! thx!


----------



## seton

IG
lots of LP Heritage for some reason


----------



## BagMagTasty

seton said:


> couple with orange travel bag @ nord rack
> 
> from purseblog
> 
> from lookbook


hahaa, so cute!


----------



## seton

mtstmichel said:


> What is the size and color of the bag in the last picture? Thanks.




Lilas
1621-089619


Next time, attach the pic u are asking about if u want an answer.


----------



## mtstmichel

seton said:


> Lilas
> 1621-089619
> 
> 
> Next time, attach the pic u are asking about if u want an answer.



Thank you.


----------



## slowlikehoney

What a beautiful thread! These pictures have me serious coveting a Cuir.


----------



## seton

ig dump


----------



## seton

pop sugar


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> pop sugar


Thank you for always sharing these pics with us!  That blue Heritage is gorgeous!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Thank you for always sharing these pics with us!  That blue Heritage is gorgeous!





Ur welcome 

latest IG


----------



## Pinkcooper

Yes, thank you so much for sharing!!! Before I decided on if I wanted a short handle or long handle, I went to this thread frequently and it helped me determine what I purchased. [emoji4]


----------



## seton

today was a rainy day so saw lots of black LPs. 
but only one made me stop and take pic: petite older lady with black 1624

the rest from IG


----------



## LVlover13

seton said:


> today was a rainy day so saw lots of black LPs.
> but only one made me stop and take pic: petite older lady with black 1624
> 
> the rest from IG




The mini longchamp bags are so cute!


----------



## pbnjam

This is my friend with her Longchamp Eiffel Tower bag. She got it last summer when we were in Paris for the first time. And today we are going shopping together.


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> This is my friend with her Longchamp Eiffel Tower bag. She got it last summer when we were in Paris for the first time. And today we are going shopping together.
> 
> View attachment 2944227




pretty! I like her puffer jacker too. have fun today!


and since I'm here, latest IG dump/


----------



## FinFun

seton said:


> orange is the new black



Is this the LP Neo Clementine? I'm going to Longchamp tomorrow to get the Neo medium in black, thinking of getting the Neo small in Clamentine as well. I was supposed to get the Cage aux Oiseaux in Lagoon, but the Clementine Neo has really been haunting me lately... It would be a great summer color and go so well with black and navy


----------



## seton

FinFun said:


> Is this the LP Neo Clementine? I'm going to Longchamp tomorrow to get the Neo medium in black, thinking of getting the Neo small in Clamentine as well. I was supposed to get the Cage aux Oiseaux in Lagoon, but the Clementine Neo has really been haunting me lately... It would be a great summer color and go so well with black and navy




no, it's Orange Planet.
Clememntine Neo is lighter, brighter, and more saturated.


----------



## FinFun

Thank you!


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> pretty! I like her puffer jacker too. have fun today!
> 
> 
> and since I'm here, latest IG dump/


 
Thanks. I let her know that! 


I have a question for you on the second picture with the red LP. Can you tell me what size is that? I like the short handle bags. I have a mini one and I have seen the medium size ones. Do you know if there is a size in between? TIA!


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Thanks. I let her know that!
> 
> 
> I have a question for you on the second picture with the red LP. Can you tell me what size is that? I like the short handle bags. I have a mini one and I have seen the medium size ones. Do you know if there is a size in between? TIA!




It's not a LP; it's a Planet, which is slightly larger than the LP version.
ETA: the exact model is 1602-002-xxx. They dont make 1602 anymore obviously. Only 1621s (mini) and 1623s.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> It's not a LP; it's a Planet, which is slightly larger than the LP version.
> ETA: the exact model is 1602-002-xxx. They dont make 1602 anymore obviously. Only 1621s (mini) and 1623s.


 
Thank you! I'm learning.


----------



## seton

waitin in line
fusil and navy 1899s before me


----------



## seton

Ig


----------



## FinFun

seton said:


> Ig


I love the first one (yellow and grey)! Now I know what I'd get if I got a customised one


----------



## tflowers921

I wish they still made the Sarah Morris LPs!!!


----------



## seton

FinFun said:


> I love the first one (yellow and grey)! Now I know what I'd get if I got a customised one



I quite like it too.





tflowers921 said:


> I wish they still made the Sarah Morris LPs!!!



there is still some left over stock in the stores - not all colors and sizes tho. it's just the website that doesnt carry it anymore.


----------



## tflowers921

You're the best seton!!!


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> I quite like it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is still some left over stock in the stores - not all colors and sizes tho. it's just the website that doesnt carry it anymore.



What's that first bag..the cross bodyI don't recognize that one.
?


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> What's that first bag..the cross bodyI don't recognize that one.
> ?




Ack! I didnt take a good look at it. I have removed it. Thx for pointing it out.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Ig


 
Seton you're killing me.....!  Oh how I wish for that Mary Karantzou every time I see it!


----------



## annchopepper

dianahuang said:


> i have only 2 LC le pliage, raisin medium LH and Mediterranean blue medium SH. It's lightweight and i usually take my LC to office bcoz the bag is inexpensive. So doesn't worry to use it everyday and plus it's waterproof  You can use it to cover ur other expensive bag
> 
> So it's me with Longchamp Le Pliage in Raisin


raisin is a great color! let me know if you ever want to get rid of that bag.


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Seton you're killing me.....!  Oh how I wish for that Mary Karantzou every time I see it!




ohoh . . . .


----------



## seton

ig


----------



## seton

mo'


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> ig


LOVE that blue Eiffel Travel bag!


----------



## MMaiko

seton, thank you for posting pictures!


----------



## seton

daily mail
IG
getty


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> daily mail
> IG
> getty


Thanks for sharing, I enjoy seeing these pics.  Love the JS Travel Totes!!!


----------



## FinFun

seton said:


> daily mail
> IG
> getty


These are making me want a yellow LP even more! Thank you for the pics, seton!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Great way to start my morning seeing all these Longchamps in Action! Thankz seton!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Saw this small Navy Quadri satchel.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Saw this small Navy Quadri satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2957582




good eye, GP!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

More...


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> More...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2957689


Nice pics GP!!!


----------



## seton

black quadri


----------



## Naminami

LP gun metal LLH for rainy day
[URL=http://imageshack.com/f/ip1Lyjp7j]
	
[/URL]


----------



## seton

Naminami said:


> LP gun metal LLH for rainy day
> http://[URL=http://imageshack.com/f...k.us/v2/150x100q90/673/1Lyjp7.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




You are very pretty and your outfit looks great with the bag.


----------



## misscocktail

seton said:


> You are very pretty and your outfit looks great with the bag.




I agree! You always look very elegant!


----------



## cheidel

Naminami said:


> LP gun metal LLH for rainy day
> <a class="nolinks" href="http://
> 
> " target="_blank">




Very pretty pic, and she looks great on you!  Rainy day here in N.O. too!  Enjoy your lovely gunmetal.......bag twinsies!!!


----------



## seton

IG
getty


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Nice pics GP!!!



Thanks, cheidel and seton.



seton said:


> black quadri



There it is!


----------



## seton

IG
Elle Mexico


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> IG
> Elle Mexico


Thanks for daily dose of eye candy!


----------



## herro.squirrely

Every time I see the pink cage aux oiseaux I melt inside  so pretty.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

herro.squirrely said:


> Every time I see the pink cage aux oiseaux I melt inside. so pretty.



+1. It really is pretty. I'm  very tempted to get one.


----------



## seton

red 1621
white lm metal

both shot by me


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> red 1621
> white lm metal
> 
> both shot by me



Great shots!


----------



## WestingerMom

seton said:


> red 1621
> white lm metal
> 
> both shot by me


Love your pics...it's like people watching from my couch!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> red 1621
> white lm metal



Interesting! Will love to see how a white LM Metal looks irl.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> red 1621
> white lm metal
> 
> both shot by me




These are great! (I wonder what handbag the little girl is wearing : )


----------



## seton

bloomies 
IG
various blogs


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> bloomies
> IG
> various blogs




There is so much to love here...the lady with gold shoes/bag looks amazing. I really want those leopard (or ikat?) espadrilles shown a few images later!


----------



## seton

ig
vogue spain


----------



## Mariapia

seton said:


> ig
> vogue spain




I love them all, seton!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> ig
> vogue spain



Adore the look of SH. Thank you Seton for posting these. Eyecandy for us all.


----------



## Iridescent

frenziedhandbag said:


> Adore the look of SH. Thank you Seton for posting these. Eyecandy for us all.



+1. Looking at these pics makes me want to add a SH to my collection.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iridescent said:


> +1. Looking at these pics makes me want to add a SH to my collection.



I have 2. Reminding myself to use them more.


----------



## seton

stripes and matchymatchy


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> stripes and matchymatchy


Thanks for always sharing these pics with us!!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> stripes and matchymatchy




That color of the second to the bottom (Lilac?) is on my wishlist.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> That color of the second to the bottom (Lilac?) is on my wishlist.




pretty sure it's one of those colors from 5-6 yrs ago like Mauve or Lavender. good luck with that.


----------



## Maice

seton said:


> stripes and matchymatchy





Glitter_pixie said:


> That color of the second to the bottom (Lilac?) is on my wishlist.





seton said:


> pretty sure it's one of those colors from 5-6 yrs ago like Mauve or Lavender. good luck with that.



I like that color too... I guess it might be too hard to find now though.

Glitter_pixie, let me know if you have any luck


----------



## seton

the water's nice


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> the water's nice



Interesting how I bypassed the Neo Hobo as the ones in the boutique are always stuffed packed to the brim. I like the slouchy look here. Thanks for sharing these pictures, craving for a beach vacation now!


----------



## halfsquare

frenziedhandbag said:


> Interesting how I bypassed the Neo Hobo as the ones in the boutique are always stuffed packed to the brim. I like the slouchy look here. Thanks for sharing these pictures, craving for a beach vacation now!


Agreed!


----------



## PFLrm

.


----------



## seton

group shots


----------



## seton

the bag of the season


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> the bag of the season



&#128151; these shots! Thank you Seton!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> &#128151; these shots! Thank you seton!




+1


----------



## seton

Yw


----------



## seton

in the navy


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> in the navy



Awwww.... I love how you share these actiom shots by theme, it's so enabling seeing them altogether. I'm in love with the medium Cuir (the brighter blue).


----------



## EmoFaith

le pliage nylon series.. the brown leather is supposed to be 1 brown shade or can choose dark brown or light brown?


----------



## seton

EmoFaith said:


> le pliage nylon series.. the brown leather is supposed to be 1 brown shade or can choose dark brown or light brown?





there is only one shade of brown.


----------



## Mariapia

seton said:


> in the navy




Navy is always so elegant! Thanks for the pics, seton!


----------



## seton

shots as I was walking about


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> shots as I was walking about


 

Thanks Seton, you always find the best action shots!


BTW, do you know when the Authenticators will be back on PF?


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> shots as I was walking about




Nice pics! It's hard to take action shots and get a good view of the bag. I tried but the person keeps moving.


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Nice pics! It's hard to take action shots and get a good view of the bag. I tried but the person keeps moving.




Yep. 


Taupe for today.


----------



## dott

seton - Really appreciate the shots of my new favorite color taupe. Keep up the fantastic work!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> shots as I was walking about




These are great! I love being in NYC because I see lots of Longchamp while riding the trains and walking about.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Taupe for today.




Yah! Taupe!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> Taupe for today.


Gorgeous color!!!  Definitely next on my list!


----------



## MMaiko

seton said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> Taupe for today.



These are great, the color is fantastic.

Can someone please tell me what size is in the bottom picture?


----------



## seton

MMaiko said:


> These are great, the color is fantastic.
> 
> Can someone please tell me what size is in the bottom picture?





travel bag 1624


----------



## seton

mo travel bags


----------



## MMaiko

seton said:


> travel bag 1624



Brilliant, thank you seton.  I knew you'd help me out.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> mo travel bags




Love these! Hmm I need one for weekend travel. Use to use my 1899 for that purpose but definitely not big enough.


----------



## MMaiko

We are traveling a loooong distance in about a month and these caught my eye.  I used my LP Neo and Planetes (sp?) on our last several trips and they were great...maybe I'm looking for an excuse to buy another one.  *wink*


----------



## tflowers921

Pinterest. I'm really wanting a navy!


----------



## cbarber1123

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2983441
> View attachment 2983443
> View attachment 2983444
> View attachment 2983446
> View attachment 2983447
> View attachment 2983448
> 
> Pinterest. I'm really wanting a navy!



Love these. Really loving the aqua one. So pretty


----------



## mermaid.braid

A couple of in action shots of my 1899 Eiffel Tower LPs:


----------



## EGBDF

mermaid.braid said:


> A couple of in action shots of my 1899 Eiffel Tower LPs:
> 
> View attachment 2985803
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985804



Great photos!!


----------



## pbnjam

mermaid.braid said:


> A couple of in action shots of my 1899 Eiffel Tower LPs:
> 
> View attachment 2985803
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985804


So pretty! I think both colors are great.


----------



## seton

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2983441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983448
> 
> Pinterest. I'm really wanting a navy!



Oh, I thought that was u initially with the TB shoes. 





mermaid.braid said:


> A couple of in action shots of my 1899 Eiffel Tower LPs:
> 
> View attachment 2985803
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985804




these are great shots


----------



## tflowers921

seton said:


> Oh, I thought that was u initially with the TB shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are great shots




Lol I have both those shoes & that bag just in different colors!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> A couple of in action shots of my 1899 Eiffel



Great shots!


----------



## cheidel

Beautiful pics, and your Eiffels look great on you!! Btw.....Eiffel azure twins!!!! [emoji4]


----------



## yukizou0817

bittenbythebag said:


> Longchamp model/size/color:  LM metal, pink gold, small long handle
> Location:  Panglao Island in Bohol, Philippines
> Date:  May 12, 2011
> 
> Panglao is know for spectacular white beaches like Boracay but with better reefs for diving or snorkeling.  The trip was a surprise from my darling hubby!



OMG I have the exactly same one!! Got it during a promo and turned out to love it a lot!


----------



## mermaid.braid

EGBDF said:


> Great photos!!





pbnjam said:


> So pretty! I think both colors are great.





seton said:


> these are great shots





frenziedhandbag said:


> Great shots!





cheidel said:


> Beautiful pics, and your Eiffels look great on you!! Btw.....Eiffel azure twins!!!! [emoji4]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

mermaid.braid said:


> A couple of in action shots of my 1899 Eiffel Tower LPs:



Very nice photos! Love the Eiffel in the Navy. BTW, I can see why your name is Mermaid.braid. That last photo is like a scene out of the Little Mermaid.


----------



## thedseer

mermaid.braid said:


> A couple of in action shots of my 1899 Eiffel Tower LPs:
> 
> View attachment 2985803
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985804



Lovely!


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2983441
> View attachment 2983443
> View attachment 2983444
> View attachment 2983446
> View attachment 2983447
> View attachment 2983448
> 
> Pinterest. I'm really wanting a navy!


 
Thanks for sharing!  Love that navy and the red!!!


----------



## mermaid.braid

Glitter_pixie said:


> Very nice photos! Love the Eiffel in the Navy. BTW, I can see why your name is Mermaid.braid. That last photo is like a scene out of the Little Mermaid.



Aww thanks!  Actually that's Bilberry.  Those blurple sort of colors are gorgeous irl but are pretty difficult to photograph accurately!



thedseer said:


> Lovely!



Thank you


----------



## seton

Having a bad day
Sand Eiffel


----------



## seton

Gold metal


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Having a bad day
> 
> Sand Eiffel




Not you! You're having a good day I hope!


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Not you! You're having a good day I hope!



I tell you all about it when it's over 
I am using device I hate

Can only attempt one photo at the time 

Gun ostrich


----------



## pbnjam

.


----------



## pbnjam

On my way to work! And I spot a med red LP cuir!



	

		
			
		

		
	
&#322;l


----------



## seton

.


----------



## pbnjam

This looks like Bloomies exclusive LH neo


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> This looks like Bloomies exclusive LH neo
> View attachment 2995735



It is! Good catch.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> On my way to work! And I spot a med red LP cuir!
> 
> View attachment 2990003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#322;l







seton said:


> .










seton said:


> It is! Good catch.




Lovin all of these! 

Good eye, Pbnjam!


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> It is! Good catch.


Thanks! I was also admiring her epi neverfull in figue. 

Nice pics! Inspires me to pull mine out instead of just hoarding. 


Glitter_pixie said:


> Lovin all of these!
> 
> Good eye, Pbnjam!



Thanks GP. Lol just takes the right moment, proximity, and making sure strangers don't I'm being creepy.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Caught a couple yesterday.

Navy 1899 left hand side in the back.





Noir 1899




Green 2605 




And action shot of myself with window kitty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Caught a couple yesterday. action shot of]



I love shots of you the best! That kitty is so adorable!


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Caught a couple yesterday.
> 
> Navy 1899 left hand side in the back.
> 
> View attachment 2999740
> 
> 
> 
> Noir 1899
> 
> View attachment 2999745
> 
> 
> Green 2605
> View attachment 2999748
> 
> 
> 
> And action shot of myself with window kitty!
> 
> View attachment 2999750
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999751



Great shots!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Caught a couple yesterday.
> 
> Navy 1899 left hand side in the back.
> 
> View attachment 2999740
> 
> 
> 
> Noir 1899
> 
> View attachment 2999745
> 
> 
> Green 2605
> View attachment 2999748
> 
> 
> 
> And action shot of myself with window kitty!
> 
> View attachment 2999750
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999751



aw, window kitty.. so cute! great shots!


----------



## seton




----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> Caught a couple yesterday.
> 
> Navy 1899 left hand side in the back.
> 
> View attachment 2999740
> 
> 
> 
> Noir 1899
> 
> View attachment 2999745
> 
> 
> Green 2605
> View attachment 2999748
> 
> 
> 
> And action shot of myself with window kitty!
> 
> View attachment 2999750
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999751




Every time I'm in the city I see so many LPs  great shots!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Caught a couple yesterday.
> 
> Navy 1899 left hand side in the back.
> 
> View attachment 2999740
> 
> 
> 
> Noir 1899
> 
> View attachment 2999745
> 
> 
> Green 2605
> View attachment 2999748
> 
> 
> 
> And action shot of myself with window kitty!
> 
> View attachment 2999750
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999751


Great shots GP, and Neo looks great on you!!!


----------



## catsinthebag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Caught a couple yesterday.
> 
> Navy 1899 left hand side in the back.
> 
> View attachment 2999740
> 
> 
> 
> Noir 1899
> 
> View attachment 2999745
> 
> 
> Green 2605
> View attachment 2999748
> 
> 
> 
> And action shot of myself with window kitty!
> 
> View attachment 2999750
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999751



Love the window kitty!


----------



## donnaoh

Glitter_pixie said:


> Caught a couple yesterday.
> 
> Navy 1899 left hand side in the back.
> 
> View attachment 2999740
> 
> 
> 
> Noir 1899
> 
> View attachment 2999745
> 
> 
> Green 2605
> View attachment 2999748
> 
> 
> 
> And action shot of myself with window kitty!
> 
> View attachment 2999750
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999751


Love window kitty!!


----------



## seton

honore today


----------



## Maice

Glitter_pixie said:


> Caught a couple yesterday.
> 
> Navy 1899 left hand side in the back.
> 
> View attachment 2999740
> 
> 
> 
> Noir 1899
> 
> View attachment 2999745
> 
> 
> Green 2605
> View attachment 2999748
> 
> 
> 
> And action shot of myself with window kitty!
> 
> View attachment 2999750
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999751



Thanks for sharing!  Great pictures!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> honore today



love it! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Great shots GP, and Neo looks great on you!!!





catsinthebag said:


> Love the window kitty!





donnaoh said:


> Love window kitty!!





Maice said:


> Thanks for sharing!  Great pictures!



Thanks everyone! I love to catch some action shots whenever I can. That window kitty was a bonus!



seton said:


> s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/ee/52/19/ee5219b52d4a114a3cb43dafacd5a32b.jpg
> 
> 
> s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/4e/20/f3/4e20f3a291186260903f34d265b227d8.jpg



seton, you crack me up! Kitty Star Trek!


----------



## babevivtan

seton said:


> ig
> vogue spain



Wow love all your photos! Do strangers pose for you? So amazing!

Is the girl in hot pink real? She is too pretty!!!


----------



## swdl

seton said:


> honore today


i looooooove this bag.....


----------



## seton

babevivtan said:


> Wow love all your photos! Do strangers pose for you? So amazing!
> 
> Is the girl in hot pink real? She is too pretty!!!




IIRC, that pic is taken from a blog. 


Today pix are all Neos


----------



## juls12

seton said:


> IIRC, that pic is taken from a blog.
> 
> 
> Today pix are all Neos



Are those the medium size?


----------



## seton

juls12 said:


> Are those the medium size?





It seems so.


----------



## tflowers921

kate upton


----------



## mermaid.braid

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3010804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kate upton



Ooh, hope this Néo Fantaisie makes the final cut of the movie! It'll be out next year, called The Layover.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

So wanting that pink leopard clutch.


----------



## EGBDF

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3010804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kate upton



Oh, I love that blue and orange clutch. But it's one of those bags that I love to look at, but won't buy.


----------



## herfyjo

For a minute, I didn't realize it was a movie still.  I thought it was hilarious that a woman was walking the streets wearing her lovely Longchamp...while chugging a bottle of wine!


----------



## seton

Pebble!
and mo LPCs.

And to the chick who sat next to me on the tube with her FAKE eiffel bag, if you are reading this you are lucky I didn't punch you in the face.


----------



## seton

.


----------



## seton

all taken by me -
marine LPC small
cage
terracotta planet 2605


----------



## seton

getting this pic was a bit of a bother but the newsprint coat was so fab, i just had to!


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> getting this pic was a bit of a bother but the newsprint coat was so fab, i just had to!




Phenomenal coat!


----------



## happy26688

seton said:


> getting this pic was a bit of a bother but the newsprint coat was so fab, i just had to!


very unique coat i def did a double take on it looks very good on you


----------



## MahoganyQT

seton said:


> getting this pic was a bit of a bother but the newsprint coat was so fab, i just had to!




Cute coat!!! Reminds me of Carrie's newsprint dress on SATC!!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Pebble!
> and mo LPCs.
> 
> And to the chick who sat next to me on the tube with her FAKE eiffel bag, if you are reading this you are lucky I didn't punch you in the face.


Oh my, that Pebble is so gorgeous!!!  Thanks so much for sharing Seton....you should have punched her....:giggles:    Btw, is that Pebble the medium or the large?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Spied this Longchamp...having lunch at the Philadelphia Premium Outlets.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Two more in one shot!


----------



## seton

happy26688 said:


> very unique coat i def did a double take on it looks very good on you



TY but I was the one behind the lens taking that spy pic. 





cheidel said:


> Oh my, that Pebble is so gorgeous!!!  Thanks so much for sharing Seton....you should have punched her....:giggles:    Btw, is that Pebble the medium or the large?



Dunno. It was from a non english account so i couldnt read it.





Glitter_pixie said:


> Spied this Longchamp...having lunch at the Philadelphia Premium Outlets.
> 
> View attachment 3014941




Oh, what are u doing there instead of WBC? 



and since I am here,


----------



## tflowers921

There's always at least 1 noir 1899 in NYC


----------



## tflowers921

Taupe 1899


----------



## seton

Aww, TF was in the big city. Looks like u were in Penn Station? Hope u stopped by Macys LC.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Two more in one shot!
> 
> View attachment 3014982


Good job GP!!!!    Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> TY but I was the one behind the lens taking that spy pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno. It was from a non english account so i couldnt read it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, what are u doing there instead of WBC?
> 
> 
> 
> and since I am here,


Wow, very nice shots of LE...!!!!


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3016147
> 
> There's always at least 1 noir 1899 in NYC


I must get the Noir 1899 soon......thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> I must get the Noir 1899 soon......thanks for sharing!!!




Me too cheidel! Sometimes it surprises me that I don't have one already [emoji13]


----------



## tflowers921

seton said:


> Aww, TF was in the big city. Looks like u were in Penn Station? Hope u stopped by Macys LC.




I was in penn! So bummed I was running around for work & had no time  but I'll be back in the city over the weekend!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Oh, what are u doing there instead of WBC?



Well, I did NYC on Saturday and just ran out to the Philly Premium Outlets on Sunday because it's only an hour away. Was there really for just a makeup run and to check out the outlets...it was OK. Very basic stuff and the NM outlet was just "meh." No tax on clothing or shoes is a plus though. Usually when I go to WBC and get clothing/shoes, I have them ship it home to me.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3016147
> 
> There's always at least 1 noir 1899 in NYC



I know. I love that about the big cities...all the Longchamp bags! 

I have yet to see a single Longchamp in my neck of the woods. It's always MK, Coach, Wal-mart/Target specials and the occasional Dooney, Gucci and LV (typically at the ShopRite, which is a favorite of the New Jersey/New York transplants).  

I'd have to be near Philly, at the KoP mall,  one of the expensive Lehigh County colleges (Lafayette, Lehigh or Muhlenberg) or the ABE airport to see a Longchamp in PA.


----------



## WestingerMom

Glitter_pixie said:


> I know. I love that about the big cities...all the Longchamp bags!
> 
> I have yet to see a single Longchamp in my neck of the woods. It's always MK, Coach, Wal-mart/Target specials and the occasional Dooney, Gucci and LV (typically at the ShopRite, which is a favorite of the New Jersey/New York transplants).
> 
> I'd have to be near Philly, at the KoP mall,  one of the expensive Lehigh County colleges (Lafayette, Lehigh or Muhlenberg) or the ABE airport to see a Longchamp in PA.


I live in WV, and I've actually seen two! Still no stores anywhere near here, but that may be good since I'm horrible at fighting temptation!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Glitter_pixie said:


> I know. I love that about the big cities...all the Longchamp bags!
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see a single Longchamp in my neck of the woods. It's always MK, Coach, Wal-mart/Target specials and the occasional Dooney, Gucci and LV (typically at the ShopRite, which is a favorite of the New Jersey/New York transplants).
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to be near Philly, at the KoP mall,  one of the expensive Lehigh County colleges (Lafayette, Lehigh or Muhlenberg) or the ABE airport to see a Longchamp in PA.




I see a fair number of Le Pliages in Pittsburgh. I need to start taking some pics!


----------



## seton

tflowers921 said:


> I was in penn! So bummed I was running around for work & had no time  but I'll be back in the city over the weekend!



i look forward to more spy pix 



scarves!


----------



## Jan Zain

seton said:


> puretrend
> satorialist


Hi Seton, tqvm for these lovely pics ...they make me drool. I've never seen this design before...what is it called?


----------



## pbnjam

LM Metal? 1899 in Gold


----------



## herfyjo

I love that Surf & the City design and am so tempted if the price will come down just a little bit more.

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...pp=4&ppp=96&sp=1&rid=&spc=90&cm_kws=longchamp

It's just so cute.


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> View attachment 3018416
> 
> LM Metal? 1899 in Gold



it's lm metal in platine/platinum, one of my fave metals.


night, night


----------



## seton

herfyjo said:


> I love that Surf & the City design and am so tempted if the price will come down just a little bit more.
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...pp=4&ppp=96&sp=1&rid=&spc=90&cm_kws=longchamp
> 
> It's just so cute.




yeah, it would be a great summer bag. it's interesting bc it's lined like a leather bag but it's still not worth 355.


----------



## tflowers921

I did an awful spy job today  I saw this +3 more noir 1899 but the other 3 were in the bathroom at Lincoln Center & I thought it was a bad place for spy pics [emoji23]


----------



## seton

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3022816
> 
> I did an awful spy job today  I saw this +3 more noir 1899 but the other 3 were in the bathroom at Lincoln Center & I thought it was a bad place for spy pics [emoji23]




aww, you did good, kid. wise decision. 
I once saw a bathroom spypic in the Hermes thread and I thought it was tacky.


and since i am in this thread, I will do some CB Love


----------



## tflowers921

seton said:


> aww, you did good, kid. wise decision.
> I once saw a bathroom spypic in the Hermes thread and I thought it was tacky.
> 
> 
> and since i am in this thread, I will do some CB Love




Thank you for the support Seton! [emoji6] I thought so too!


----------



## pbnjam

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3022816
> 
> I did an awful spy job today  I saw this +3 more noir 1899 but the other 3 were in the bathroom at Lincoln Center & I thought it was a bad place for spy pics [emoji23]


 Nice pic! It helps when they are not moving.


----------



## donnaoh

pbnjam said:


> This looks like Bloomies exclusive LH neo
> View attachment 2995735


I want!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3022816
> 
> I did an awful spy job today  I saw this +3 more noir 1899 but the other 3 were in the bathroom at Lincoln Center & I thought it was a bad place for spy pics [emoji23]



Great shot! I was in the Lehigh Valley (PA) area yesterday just WISHING to see another Longchamp that wasn't my own. No such luck.


----------



## pbnjam

My friend in lagoon MLH?


----------



## juls12

My coral LP with matching LP shoes in indigo


----------



## EGBDF

juls12 said:


> My coral LP with matching LP shoes in indigo


----------



## pbnjam

This could be cyclamen MSH...


----------



## Yanhearts

seton said:


> honore today



First time seeing this model: Honore.

Very simple and classy!


----------



## tflowers921

30 seconds into NYC & already a noir 1899! 
The custom I think is size 3, appeared to be graphite/lemon in person


----------



## pbnjam

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3033866
> View attachment 3033867
> 
> 30 seconds into NYC & already a noir 1899!
> The custom I think is size 3, appeared to be graphite/lemon in person




O nice! I like that custom LP. Going to LC today?


----------



## tflowers921

pbnjam said:


> O nice! I like that custom LP. Going to LC today?




I'd like to, I'm here for a conference so it just depends how late it goes!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> This could be cyclamen MSH...
> 
> Very nice catch!
> 
> 
> 
> tflowers921 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, ha! Funny...
> 
> how cool to catch a custom!
Click to expand...


----------



## juls12

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3033866
> View attachment 3033867
> 
> 30 seconds into NYC & already a noir 1899!
> The custom I think is size 3, appeared to be graphite/lemon in person



So do I need a black one as well  There must be something special to it I miss. But I want navy first. What do you guys prefer?


----------



## tflowers921

juls12 said:


> So do I need a black one as well  There must be something special to it I miss. But I want navy first. What do you guys prefer?




I think I need a black! Just a simple super neutral. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



My 1899 next to another noir at my conference


----------



## tflowers921

A bag twin!


And a navy


----------



## Glitter_pixie

juls12 said:


> So do I need a black one as well  There must be something special to it I miss. But I want navy first. What do you guys prefer?



I like Navy...I think it's a bit of a softer color than the black.



tflowers921 said:


> I think I need a black! Just a simple super neutral.
> My 1899 next to another noir at my conference





tflowers921 said:


> A bag twin!
> 
> And a navy



OMG you're killing me. I love these shots! Is this a "Longchamp with a Dooney in the Wild thrown in for good measure" Convention?


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> I like Navy...I think it's a bit of a softer color than the black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG you're killing me. I love these shots! Is this a "Longchamp with a Dooney in the Wild thrown in for good measure" Convention?




lol GP I thought someone would say that!!! It's crazy how many I've seen here! It's making the day way more interesting [emoji14]


----------



## seton

tflowers921 said:


> I think I need a black! Just a simple super neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034001
> 
> My 1899 next to another noir at my conference



Love these photos 

Keep them coming

Smile


----------



## juls12

Glitter_pixie said:


> I like Navy...I think it's a bit of a softer color than the black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG you're killing me. I love these shots! Is this a "Longchamp with a Dooney in the Wild thrown in for good measure" Convention?



Every time I see a navy LP I think it's  so beautiful yet neutral. Just like bilberry...I'm in fear I'll end up with way too much colours because I like them all so much and feel I totally NEED them...


----------



## mermaid.braid

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3033866
> View attachment 3033867
> 
> 30 seconds into NYC & already a noir 1899!
> The custom I think is size 3, appeared to be graphite/lemon in person





tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3034044
> 
> A bag twin!
> View attachment 3034050
> 
> And a navy



Great job capturing LCs out in the wild! It's interesting how most of them are carrying their LPs "backwards," with the back snap button facing outwards. I'm right-handed myself and I was used to carrying bags on my right shoulder, but when I got my first LCs I just switched to a left shoulder carry, in order to have the zipper in front of me (paranoid about pickpockets). I thought it would be weird to carry a bag on my non-dominant side but now I'm used to it.


----------



## tflowers921

mermaid.braid said:


> Great job capturing LCs out in the wild! It's interesting how most of them are carrying their LPs "backwards," with the back snap button facing outwards. I'm right-handed myself and I was used to carrying bags on my right shoulder, but when I got my first LCs I just switched to a left shoulder carry, in order to have the zipper in front of me (paranoid about pickpockets). I thought it would be weird to carry a bag on my non-dominant side but now I'm used to it.




I've never noticed how I carry mine, I'll have to pay attention! Thanks, I've been spying all day!


----------



## tflowers921

My last one...very busy spy day [emoji6]


----------



## HesitantShopper

tflowers921 said:


> I think I need a black! Just a simple super neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034001
> 
> My 1899 next to another noir at my conference



LOL i think everyone needs a good black bag, to me it's a staple.. i had a nice satchel from Coach i used for years in black but then somehow my oldest daughter "adopted" it...???



mermaid.braid said:


> Great job capturing LCs out in the wild! It's interesting how most of them are carrying their LPs "backwards," with the back snap button facing outwards. I'm right-handed myself and I was used to carrying bags on my right shoulder, but when I got my first LCs I just switched to a left shoulder carry, in order to have the zipper in front of me (paranoid about pickpockets). I thought it would be weird to carry a bag on my non-dominant side but now I'm used to it.



I am a righty but like to carry it on my right side most days... i can manage to drop one handle, unsnap and unzip it,   i seem to have this method mastered now lol 

The hard part with LP is that there are a few steps to getting into them on the plus side makes it harder for people to um, help themselves and keeps everything dry but on the downside it takes several steps to get into it.


----------



## seton

I saw like 50 LPs yesterday since it was raining but only one non-LP
Derby. And LC shopping bag to boot!


----------



## HesitantShopper

50!? wow. I saw one at costco yesterday lol To me that is a surprise.. at best i may see 2-3 while out in the bigger town, only once have a i seen one in my area ish..(saying that because it's the town closest to me, not even my own..)


----------



## seton

HesitantShopper said:


> 50!? wow. I saw one at costco yesterday lol To me that is a surprise.. at best i may see 2-3 while out in the bigger town, only once have a i seen one in my area ish..(saying that because it's the town closest to me, not even my own..)




ok, maybe it was more like 30-40 
I stopped counting after 20.

today - black metal


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> ok, maybe it was more like 30-40
> I stopped counting after 20.
> 
> today - black metal



LOL

Cute Black metal!


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3034256
> 
> My last one...very busy spy day [emoji6]


Thanks for all the great pics!  I saw several LP at the New Orleans airport a couple weeks ago, but both hands were full and I couldn't take spy pics.....


----------



## Glitter_pixie

juls12 said:


> Every time I see a navy LP I think it's  so beautiful yet neutral. Just like bilberry...I'm in fear I'll end up with way too much colours because I like them all so much and feel I totally NEED them...




Of course you need them! Why not add a LC rainbow to your life? : )


----------



## cheidel

juls12 said:


> Every time I see a navy LP I think it's  so beautiful yet neutral. Just like bilberry...I'm in fear I'll end up with way too much colours because I like them all so much and feel I totally NEED them...


I truly love the navy LP.  Now I have 2 in Navy (LLH 2724 and LLH 1899), and (LLH 2724 in New Navy).  It's such a great neutral and a classy color!


----------



## SofiaC

cheidel said:


> I truly love the navy LP.  Now I have 2 in Navy (LLH 2724 and LLH 1899), and (LLH 2724 in New Navy).  It's such a great neutral and a classy color!



Navy is d new black


----------



## juls12

Glitter_pixie said:


> Of course you need them! Why not add a LC rainbow to your life? : )



Because I'm already considered the crazy bag lady. But on the other hand if the shoe fits


----------



## juls12

cheidel said:


> I truly love the navy LP.  Now I have 2 in Navy (LLH 2724 and LLH 1899), and (LLH 2724 in New Navy).  It's such a great neutral and a classy color!



Yes I'm thinking I'd like a small LH


----------



## juls12

sofiac said:


> navy is d new black



:d


----------



## juls12

juls12 said:


> :d



That's supposed to be a laughing emoji


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3034256
> 
> My last one...very busy spy day [emoji6]



A lovely 2605!



seton said:


> I saw like 50 LPs yesterday since it was raining but only one non-LP
> Derby. And LC shopping bag to boot!






seton said:


> ok, maybe it was more like 30-40
> I stopped counting after 20.
> 
> today - black metal



Wow, what fantastic catches! Did you wonder what she bought from LC? 

I'll be in the Philly area this weekend and hope to catch some LC in Action.


----------



## cheidel

juls12 said:


> Yes I'm thinking I'd like a small LH




I am even considering the MSH in navy.


----------



## seton

bubble, bubble, toil but no trouble


----------



## vesperholly

juls12 said:


> Every time I see a navy LP I think it's  so beautiful yet neutral. Just like bilberry...I'm in fear I'll end up with way too much colours because I like them all so much and feel I totally NEED them...



I was looking for a colored LP but sadly not a huge fan of this year's spring colors. After seeing the picture of the woman with white pants and the black LP, now I'm thinking I should get a classic black! I used to have a navy LP and it was so nice, but I sold it on eBay because I wear gray/black cool colors more than navy/brown warm colors.  Love the Darshan pink I have but it's canvas, not waterproof.


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> bubble, bubble, toil but no trouble




I love this color...I think I am destined to add it to my pink collection.


----------



## tflowers921

seton said:


> bubble, bubble, toil but no trouble




So pretty!


----------



## Inferknight

Le Pliage Neo in Poppy?


----------



## seton

Inferknight said:


> Le Pliage Neo in Poppy?




yes! good catch!


----------



## IFH

LuvAllBags said:


> I love this color...I think I am destined to add it to my pink collection.



I am thinking if I should get bubble too.  I will get my malabar this Friday...will see if the 2 shades are not too similar, bubble will also join my LP party


----------



## Glitter_pixie

From yesterday:




Planetes or Neo below couldn't tell.


----------



## juls12

Glitter_pixie said:


> From yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 3047233
> 
> 
> Planetes or Neo below couldn't tell.
> 
> View attachment 3047234
> 
> 
> View attachment 3047235



Ikea  one of my happy places


----------



## seton

she walked in front of me practically asking for it
lp badges from 2010


----------



## pbnjam

My friend again with her new coral backpack! Actually this time she asked me if I want to take a picture. Lol, well trained!


----------



## mermaid.braid

pbnjam said:


> My friend again with her new coral backpack! Actually this time she asked me if I want to take a picture. Lol, well trained!
> 
> View attachment 3050616



The LP backpack looks so cute in coral!


----------



## thedseer

pbnjam said:


> My friend again with her new coral backpack! Actually this time she asked me if I want to take a picture. Lol, well trained!
> 
> View attachment 3050616



Cute!


----------



## LuvAllBags

pbnjam said:


> My friend again with her new coral backpack! Actually this time she asked me if I want to take a picture. Lol, well trained!
> 
> View attachment 3050616




Really like this!


----------



## tflowers921

seton said:


> she walked in front of me practically asking for it
> lp badges from 2010




Definitely asking for it  I've always loved this one


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> she walked in front of me practically asking for it
> lp badges from 2010



Love it!

I can't help myself. When I was in Philly last weekend, I kept taking sneak photos and my friend who was with me shopping just thought I was nutz. She's right of course. 



pbnjam said:


> My friend again with her new coral backpack! Actually this time she asked me if I want to take a picture. Lol, well trained!



The coral looks so pretty!


----------



## seton

lp fauve 1899
cage 1899
lilac 1899


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> lp fauve 1899
> cage 1899
> lilac 1899


Nice shots!!!


----------



## perfecthandbag

seton said:


> lp fauve 1899
> cage 1899
> lilac 1899



great shots - the pink is stunning


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> lp fauve 1899
> cage 1899
> lilac 1899




I like Pink Candy the best in these shots. It looks amazing against the white jeans.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> I like Pink Candy the best in these shots. It looks amazing against the white jeans.




I dont think that was Candy. it was cloudy so everything looked darker. I think it probably was Rosalie.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

weekend LP love.


----------



## dodowin

Love this season's design.


----------



## IFH

Beige Neo LP...


----------



## seton

i see so many wimmen walking da dog with hermes bags that it is a relief to see something more practical


----------



## slycookies

I saw a few Le Pilage bags out today but snagged a picture of a La Foulonné backpack.


----------



## EGBDF

slycookies said:


> I saw a few Le Pilage bags out today but snagged a picture of a La Foulonné backpack.



Good one!


----------



## seton

slycookies said:


> I saw a few Le Pilage bags out today but snagged a picture of a La Foulonné backpack.




Beige Fou 


I was only able to capture a Loden 1899


----------



## seton

from theurbanspotter


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> weekend LP love.



So many! Great photos!





slycookies said:


> I saw a few Le Pilage bags out today but snagged a picture of a La Foulonné backpack.



Amazing find!



seton said:


> Beige Fou
> 
> 
> I was only able to capture a Loden 1899



So pretty! Do you think it's darker that Cedar?





seton said:


> from theurbanspotter




I love, love that leopard dress/coat!


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> So pretty! Do you think it's darker that Cedar?
> !



Maybe a smidge but it's a true hunter green and has less blue in it.


----------



## slycookies

I spotted this one getting on the S-Bahn.   The color is glorious!


----------



## seton

slycookies said:


> I spotted this one getting on the S-Bahn.   The color is glorious!



perfect LC weather! 
so glad that we have a spy in germany now 
hopefully, we'll get one in paris and we'll be set


----------



## MMaiko

seton said:


> perfect LC weather!
> so glad that we have a spy in germany now
> hopefully, we'll get one in paris and we'll be set




The blue is gorgeous!

seton, I'd like to fill the Paris spy vacancy.  

Too bad I'm in the wrong country.


----------



## slycookies

seton said:


> perfect LC weather!
> so glad that we have a spy in germany now
> hopefully, we'll get one in paris and we'll be set


 
We will see how often I get out and around.  I live in a small town in Southern Germany near the borders of France/Switzerland/Austria/Italy in the Bodensee area.  I usually only spot these when I travel for sightseeing.

In any case, hopefully I will keep having luck!


----------



## seton

fou handbag
fusil 1899


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> fou handbag
> fusil 1899




So jealous of the crisp, white pants of the lady in the first photo. If I had these, they would have something spilled on them in the first five minutes!


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> fou handbag
> fusil 1899



Love that foulonne!


----------



## seton

Lpc


----------



## seton

Roseau


----------



## seton

gunmetal


----------



## seton

1. turquoise?
2. azur
3. indigo
4. victoire
5. myrtille


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> 1. turquoise?
> 2. azur
> 3. indigo
> 4. victoire
> 5. myrtille




Thanks GF! These are great!


----------



## pbnjam




----------



## mermaid.braid

pbnjam said:


> View attachment 3072696



Nice capture; I love this outfit. I'm guessing this is Pink Candy?


----------



## pbnjam

mermaid.braid said:


> Nice capture; I love this outfit. I'm guessing this is Pink Candy?




It could be though I'm not good with figuring out the color. It is a cute outfit though.


----------



## seton

my third Cage spy pic


----------



## tflowers921

seton said:


> my third Cage spy pic




I can't wait to get mine in a couple weeks!!!


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> my third Cage spy pic



I like hew whole outfit--I admit I zoomed in to try to look (unsuccessfully) at the corners of her bag.


----------



## seton

2605 turquoise 
1623 beige
1699


----------



## tflowers921

So random but I'm watching Tig on Netflix & her gf appears to have a red LP in that box!


----------



## Phiomega

Black LH Planette? And a light blue MLH LP. In heathrow airport. I believe I saw at least 5 people with LP, one of them is black Sarah Morris with broken white handle...


----------



## pbnjam

My friend - not sure what color this is


----------



## Julija

My 2 longchamp le pliage chilling at the beach with me.
Small Cuir in Fuchsia and Medium Short handle in Lilac


----------



## LuvAllBags

Julija said:


> My 2 longchamp le pliage chilling at the beach with me.
> 
> Small Cuir in Fuchsia and Medium Short handle in Lilac




Wow...two absolutely stunning colors! Lovely!


----------



## EGBDF

Julija said:


> My 2 longchamp le pliage chilling at the beach with me.
> Small Cuir in Fuchsia and Medium Short handle in Lilac



Ahhhh, this looks relaxing.


----------



## seton

Julija said:


> My 2 longchamp le pliage chilling at the beach with me.
> Small Cuir in Fuchsia and Medium Short handle in Lilac



pretty shot!


and while I am here . . . 
Myrtille
Fusil
Argile


----------



## MMaiko

Julija said:


> My 2 longchamp le pliage chilling at the beach with me.
> Small Cuir in Fuchsia and Medium Short handle in Lilac



Beautiful colors!  I wish I was on the beach....I miss it.


----------



## pbnjam

Julija said:


> My 2 longchamp le pliage chilling at the beach with me.
> Small Cuir in Fuchsia and Medium Short handle in Lilac



Gorgeous colors!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> My friend - not sure what color this is
> 
> View attachment 3078630


Very pretty color, looks like Azure blue.


----------



## cheidel

Julija said:


> My 2 longchamp le pliage chilling at the beach with me.
> Small Cuir in Fuchsia and Medium Short handle in Lilac


Fun in the sun!!!    Both are very pretty!


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Very pretty color, looks like Azure blue.



I like it too! My friend tells me that she likes this color because it never gets dirty. But her lagoon one gets dirty very easily.


----------



## ayumiken

Julija said:


> My 2 longchamp le pliage chilling at the beach with me.
> Small Cuir in Fuchsia and Medium Short handle in Lilac


I love this type of Longchamp and also its color. So girly and nice to use at beach really.  Handle it with care to last longer.  Great bag!


----------



## Julija

LuvAllBags said:


> Wow...two absolutely stunning colors! Lovely!



Thank you, dear! I'm pink&purple fan girl and Longchamp makes these colors amazingly!



EGBDF said:


> Ahhhh, this looks relaxing.



It was very relaxing with very few people around



seton said:


> pretty shot!



Thank you, dear!



MMaiko said:


> Beautiful colors!  I wish I was on the beach....I miss it.



Thank you! Sometimes I get busy and forget how amazing the day at the beach can be. You should def go to the beach as well



pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous colors!



Thank you, hun! I really like these colors but especially Fuchsia, it's so vibrant!



cheidel said:


> Fun in the sun!!!    Both are very pretty!



Thank you so much!



ayumiken said:


> I love this type of Longchamp and also its color. So girly and nice to use at beach really.  Handle it with care to last longer.  Great bag!



Thank you! I'm trying my best to handle them with care but don't always succeed


----------



## Julija

My new Miaou sightseeing with me in Valencia


----------



## LuvAllBags

Julija said:


> My new Miaou sightseeing with me in Valencia




Love it!


----------



## seton

Julija said:


> My new Miaou sightseeing with me in Valencia




wow, you're gorgeous!
and marble sidewalks, whoa!


----------



## pbnjam

Julija said:


> My new Miaou sightseeing with me in Valencia


 
Looking lovely! The bag is so cute.


----------



## Julija

Thank you, ladies  you are very kind!
Seton, these sidewalks are all over the city, so gorgeous.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Julija said:


> My new Miaou sightseeing with me in Valencia



Lovely shot!


----------



## EGBDF

Julija said:


> My new Miaou sightseeing with me in Valencia



Great pic!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Julija said:


> My new Miaou sightseeing with me in Valencia



You look wonderful and so does your new bag


----------



## cheidel

Julija said:


> My new Miaou sightseeing with me in Valencia


 
Very pretty color, and looks great on you!!!!


----------



## Julija

Still in Valencia and totally had to get a sister for Miaou. A beauty from previous seasons (anyone can help with the name and season of the beauty?) for 50%off. Just couldn't resist  and this new member brings the total of my Longchamps to 8. No good!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Julija said:


> Still in Valencia and totally had to get a sister for Miaou. A beauty from previous seasons (anyone can help with the name and season of the beauty?) for 50%off. Just couldn't resist  and this new member brings the total of my Longchamps to 8. No good!



Ooooohhhh! Another lovely LC! Congrats on the great deal!


----------



## cheidel

Julija said:


> Still in Valencia and totally had to get a sister for Miaou. A beauty from previous seasons (anyone can help with the name and season of the beauty?) for 50%off. Just couldn't resist  and this new member brings the total of my Longchamps to 8. No good!


 
Longchamp Darshan in pink rose petals I think.  Not sure of the season.  Congrats on a great deal, and it looks great on you!


----------



## juls12

Julija said:


> Still in Valencia and totally had to get a sister for Miaou. A beauty from previous seasons (anyone can help with the name and season of the beauty?) for 50%off. Just couldn't resist  and this new member brings the total of my Longchamps to 8. No good!



This bag is so beautiful. Of all the LE LC I've ever seen I like this one the most. I hope I find it someday. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Julija said:


> Still in Valencia and totally had to get a sister for Miaou. A beauty from previous seasons (anyone can help with the name and season of the beauty?) for 50%off. Just couldn't resist  and this new member brings the total of my Longchamps to 8. No good!




I have loved this bag since its release - great choice!


----------



## Julija

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments. I don't know how to multi-quote on my phone but I appreciate everyone's lovely words


----------



## Julija

cheidel said:


> Longchamp Darshan in pink rose petals I think.  Not sure of the season.  Congrats on a great deal, and it looks great on you!



No, it is not Darshan (though it looks like that from afar).
Here is a better shot.
Seton, where are you? I need your help determining the name and season for this beauty


----------



## EGBDF

Julija said:


> No, it is not Darshan (though it looks like that from afar).
> Here is a better shot.
> Seton, where are you? I need your help determining the name and season for this beauty



Looks like Orchideal

(very pretty!)


----------



## seton

yeah, Orchideal in Deep Purple colorway. Sp 2012 season. Those are Vietnamese orchids on there BTW.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Julija said:


> No, it is not Darshan (though it looks like that from afar).
> Here is a better shot.
> Seton, where are you? I need your help determining the name and season for this beauty



That is so pretty!


----------



## KM23

Beautiful!


----------



## cheidel

Julija said:


> No, it is not Darshan (though it looks like that from afar).
> Here is a better shot.
> Seton, where are you? I need your help determining the name and season for this beauty


It's beautiful!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Julija said:


> No, it is not Darshan (though it looks like that from afar).
> Here is a better shot.



Wow!this is so pretty! heart it!


----------



## Julija

EGBDF said:


> Looks like Orchideal
> 
> (very pretty!)



Thank you, I can't stop looking at it, I'm so happy to have it



seton said:


> yeah, Orchideal in Deep Purple colorway. Sp 2012 season. Those are Vietnamese orchids on there BTW.



Thank you for the info, you're amazing! The Vietnamese orchids are truly gorgeous. I knew this bag was from some seasons ago but I can't believe it's from 2012 and is still being sold. I guess lucky me 



HesitantShopper said:


> That is so pretty!





KM23 said:


> Beautiful!





cheidel said:


> It's beautiful!!!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Wow!this is so pretty! heart it!



Thank you everyone! I'm one happy bunny to own this beauty


----------



## mermaid.braid

Shopping with Red Garance Eiffel 1899:


----------



## pbnjam

mermaid.braid said:


> Shopping with Red Garance Eiffel 1899:
> 
> View attachment 3130821


 
Red garance is stunning! You look great as always!


----------



## seton

mermaid.braid said:


> Shopping with Red Garance Eiffel 1899:
> 
> View attachment 3130821






looking hawt!


----------



## LuvClassics

Looks great on you.  Love that shade of red!


----------



## mermaid.braid

pbnjam said:


> Red garance is stunning! You look great as always!





seton said:


> looking hawt!





LuvClassics said:


> Looks great on you.  Love that shade of red!



Thank you!


----------



## mermaid.braid

I also wanted to share some snaps I managed to get of the LCs I took on vacation:




I brought my Cherry Red LPC mini crossbody for evenings out,




my Azure Eiffel 1899 & Jeremy Scott postcard served as beach bags,




and I also brought my Red Garance 1621 for when I needed to carry a bit more than the LPC could hold. On the way home we got caught in a downpour and this bag protected all my stuff inside! I love taking LC on vacation; there's a bag for every purpose.


----------



## pbnjam

mermaid.braid said:


> I also wanted to share some snaps I managed to get of the LCs I took on vacation:
> 
> View attachment 3131248
> 
> 
> I brought my Cherry Red LPC mini crossbody for evenings out,
> 
> View attachment 3131249
> 
> 
> my Azure Eiffel 1899 & Jeremy Scott postcard served as beach bags,
> 
> View attachment 3131250
> 
> 
> and I also brought my Red Garance 1621 for when I needed to carry a bit more than the LPC could hold. On the way home we got caught in a downpour and this bag protected all my stuff inside! I love taking LC on vacation; there's a bag for every purpose.


 
Great pictures and amazing bags!  Love the JS postcard bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

mermaid.braid said:


> Shopping with Red Garance Eiffel 1899:
> 
> View attachment 3130821



Looks great!


----------



## HesitantShopper

mermaid.braid said:


> I also wanted to share some snaps I managed to get of the LCs I took on vacation:
> 
> View attachment 3131248
> 
> 
> I brought my Cherry Red LPC mini crossbody for evenings out,
> 
> View attachment 3131249
> 
> 
> my Azure Eiffel 1899 & Jeremy Scott postcard served as beach bags,
> 
> View attachment 3131250
> 
> 
> and I also brought my Red Garance 1621 for when I needed to carry a bit more than the LPC could hold. On the way home we got caught in a downpour and this bag protected all my stuff inside! I love taking LC on vacation; there's a bag for every purpose.



Looks like a lovely vacation!


----------



## seton

mermaid.braid said:


> I also wanted to share some snaps I managed to get of the LCs I took on vacation:
> 
> View attachment 3131248
> 
> 
> I brought my Cherry Red LPC mini crossbody for evenings out,
> 
> View attachment 3131249
> 
> 
> my Azure Eiffel 1899 & Jeremy Scott postcard served as beach bags,
> 
> View attachment 3131250
> 
> 
> and I also brought my Red Garance 1621 for when I needed to carry a bit more than the LPC could hold. On the way home we got caught in a downpour and this bag protected all my stuff inside! I love taking LC on vacation; there's a bag for every purpose.






Great action shot. More please.


----------



## seton

Cat 1899 in the wild


----------



## seton

Natural backpack


----------



## seton

Matching shirt


----------



## donnaoh

Julija said:


> No, it is not Darshan (though it looks like that from afar).
> Here is a better shot.
> Seton, where are you? I need your help determining the name and season for this beauty


I missed out in this one...I could kick myself...

Enjoy this gorgeous bag!


----------



## cheidel

mermaid.braid said:


> I also wanted to share some snaps I managed to get of the LCs I took on vacation:
> 
> View attachment 3131248
> 
> 
> I brought my Cherry Red LPC mini crossbody for evenings out,
> 
> View attachment 3131249
> 
> 
> my Azure Eiffel 1899 & Jeremy Scott postcard served as beach bags,
> 
> View attachment 3131250
> 
> 
> and I also brought my Red Garance 1621 for when I needed to carry a bit more than the LPC could hold. On the way home we got caught in a downpour and this bag protected all my stuff inside! I love taking LC on vacation; there's a bag for every purpose.


 
Gorgeous shots, and beautiful bags!  You should be modeling somewhere, love your pics!!!


----------



## mermaid.braid

pbnjam said:


> Great pictures and amazing bags!  Love the JS postcard bag.





HesitantShopper said:


> Looks great!





HesitantShopper said:


> Looks like a lovely vacation!





seton said:


> Great action shot. More please.





cheidel said:


> Gorgeous shots, and beautiful bags!  You should be modeling somewhere, love your pics!!!



Thank you all


----------



## LuvAllBags

mermaid.braid said:


> I also wanted to share some snaps I managed to get of the LCs I took on vacation:
> 
> View attachment 3131248
> 
> 
> I brought my Cherry Red LPC mini crossbody for evenings out,
> 
> View attachment 3131249
> 
> 
> my Azure Eiffel 1899 & Jeremy Scott postcard served as beach bags,
> 
> View attachment 3131250
> 
> 
> and I also brought my Red Garance 1621 for when I needed to carry a bit more than the LPC could hold. On the way home we got caught in a downpour and this bag protected all my stuff inside! I love taking LC on vacation; there's a bag for every purpose.




All beautiful! LP makes it so easy to bring multiple bags on vacation!


----------



## arabesques

mermaid.braid said:


> I also wanted to share some snaps I managed to get of the LCs I took on vacation:
> 
> View attachment 3131248
> 
> 
> I brought my Cherry Red LPC mini crossbody for evenings out,
> 
> View attachment 3131249
> 
> 
> my Azure Eiffel 1899 & Jeremy Scott postcard served as beach bags,
> 
> View attachment 3131250
> 
> 
> and I also brought my Red Garance 1621 for when I needed to carry a bit more than the LPC could hold. On the way home we got caught in a downpour and this bag protected all my stuff inside! I love taking LC on vacation; there's a bag for every purpose.



Your pictures are heavenly!



seton said:


> Cat 1899 in the wild



I've been trying to resist this Pliage but I'm not sure I can for much longer... 



seton said:


> Natural backpack



I love this backpack... I looked it over for quite a long time at Soho.


----------



## catsinthebag

I think the Longchamp Le Pliage is the unofficial bag of Boston. I see them everywhere! So a couple of days ago, I started trying to take pics:

Don't know what this color is called, but it's pretty!






The ubiquitous black 1899:



Also very popular Gunmetal 1899:



Not sure if this is Malabar or another pink from a different season:



This woman was carrying two, beige and green:





A couple more:





More gunmetal:


----------



## catsinthebag

And finally, this one on the way home. Not sure of the color but it was very well-used! 




These weren't even all the ones I saw, just the ones I could photograph! There were a couple of navy ones and a tan backpack that I just couldn't get a shot of.


----------



## EGBDF

catsinthebag said:


> I think the Longchamp Le Pliage is the unofficial bag of Boston. I see them everywhere! So a couple of days ago, I started trying to take pics:
> 
> 
> A couple more:
> View attachment 3132596
> 
> View attachment 3132597
> 
> 
> More gunmetal:
> View attachment 3132598



Wow, great pics! I am so bad at those kind of photos that I don't even try!


----------



## saira1214

slycookies said:


> I saw a few Le Pilage bags out today but snagged a picture of a La Foulonné backpack.




I def want one of these. Are they still avail in stores?


----------



## cheidel

catsinthebag said:


> And finally, this one on the way home. Not sure of the color but it was very well-used!
> 
> View attachment 3132602
> 
> 
> These weren't even all the ones I saw, just the ones I could photograph! There were a couple of navy ones and a tan backpack that I just couldn't get a shot of.




Great action shots!  Thanks for sharing.  I only see maybe 4 or 5 when I'm at the Mall here, but have seen more when at the airport, have to remember to take spy pics next time.


----------



## tflowers921

catsinthebag said:


> I think the Longchamp Le Pliage is the unofficial bag of Boston. I see them everywhere! So a couple of days ago, I started trying to take pics:
> 
> Don't know what this color is called, but it's pretty!
> View attachment 3132586
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132587
> 
> 
> The ubiquitous black 1899:
> View attachment 3132588
> 
> 
> Also very popular Gunmetal 1899:
> View attachment 3132589
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is Malabar or another pink from a different season:
> View attachment 3132592
> 
> 
> This woman was carrying two, beige and green:
> View attachment 3132594
> 
> View attachment 3132595
> 
> 
> A couple more:
> View attachment 3132596
> 
> View attachment 3132597
> 
> 
> More gunmetal:
> View attachment 3132598




Pretty sure the first one is Bordeaux, looks very similar to mine


----------



## mermaid.braid

LuvAllBags said:


> All beautiful! LP makes it so easy to bring multiple bags on vacation!





arabesques said:


> Your pictures are heavenly!



 both


----------



## mermaid.braid

catsinthebag said:


> I think the Longchamp Le Pliage is the unofficial bag of Boston. I see them everywhere! So a couple of days ago, I started trying to take pics:



Great spy pics


----------



## seton

saira1214 said:


> I def want one of these. Are they still avail in stores?



Yes, they are.


----------



## seton

catsinthebag said:


> I think the Longchamp Le Pliage is the unofficial bag of Boston. I see them everywhere! So a couple of days ago, I started trying to take pics:
> 
> Don't know what this color is called, but it's pretty!
> View attachment 3132586
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132587
> 
> H]





tflowers921 said:


> Pretty sure the first one is Bordeaux, looks very similar to mine




Nope. It's probably the more recent generation of Fushcia. Bordeaux does NOT have a white lining like this bag does. 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## tflowers921

seton said:


> Nope. It's probably the more recent generation of Fushcia. Bordeaux does NOT have a white lining like this bag does.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Seton, your eye is incredible! Right you are, Bordeaux lining is black!


----------



## saira1214

seton said:


> Yes, they are.




Yay!! Thank you!


----------



## catsinthebag

A couple more spy shots from this weekend and today ...


----------



## mermaid.braid

I  my Malabar LPC mini crossbody:


----------



## pbnjam

mermaid.braid said:


> I  my Malabar LPC mini crossbody:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138921




Nice color for LPC. Looks very pretty on you.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> I  my Malabar LPC mini crossbody:



Such a pretty color! Prefect on you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mermaid.braid said:


> I  my Malabar LPC mini crossbody:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138921




Lovely! Beautiful color.


----------



## Bebebliss

Yay!  So fun to join - Le Pliage Cuir Travel tote bag.  So huge but squishes down so nicely!


----------



## mermaid.braid

pbnjam said:


> Nice color for LPC. Looks very pretty on you.





frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a pretty color! Prefect on you!





LuvAllBags said:


> Lovely! Beautiful color.



Thank you all! Malabar is a very pretty pink indeed


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bebebliss said:


> Yay!  So fun to join - Le Pliage Cuir Travel tote bag.  So huge but squishes down so nicely!



So soft and it doesn't look huge on you at all.


----------



## seton

mermaid.braid said:


> I  my Malabar LPC mini crossbody:
> 
> View attachment 3138921




you look adorable 





Bebebliss said:


> Yay!  So fun to join - Le Pliage Cuir Travel tote bag.  So huge but squishes down so nicely!




You look great 


Fantaisie 1623 at Targ
Artwalk 2605 at Sephora

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## mermaid.braid

seton said:


> you look adorable



Hehe thanks, seton!


----------



## pbnjam

LM metal in white


----------



## aisyaj

Went to baby swimming class, carried this longchamp clutch which i added a chain so i can wear it crossbody, can also double up the chain for shoulder length


----------



## cheidel

aisyaj said:


> Went to baby swimming class, carried this longchamp clutch which i added a chain so i can wear it crossbody, can also double up the chain for shoulder length
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154471


Very cute with the chain strap!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

aisyaj said:


> Went to baby swimming class, carried this longchamp clutch which i added a chain so i can wear it crossbody, can also double up the chain for shoulder length]



very smart way to carry it!


----------



## Aunt Minnie

Very lightweight and durable.  A great tote for travel!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My cardigan is an exact match with my mini SH Fir today.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> My cardigan is an exact match with my mini SH Fir today.


It's so cute, nice match!


----------



## mrskb81

frenziedhandbag said:


> My cardigan is an exact match with my mini SH Fir today.



Cute!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mrskb81 said:


> Cute!






cheidel said:


> It's so cute, nice match!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## joyce87

'Large Le Pliage' Bilberry


----------



## EGBDF

joyce87 said:


> 'Large Le Pliage' Bilberry



Love the colorful picture!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

joyce87 said:


> 'Large Le Pliage' Bilberry



Lovely! Gardens by the Bay??


----------



## seton

joyce87 said:


> 'Large Le Pliage' Bilberry




fabulous pic! thx for sharing!


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> My cardigan is an exact match with my mini SH Fir today.



So cute & great color~


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> So cute & great color~



Thank you HS! Possibly my cutest bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

joyce87 said:


> 'Large Le Pliage' Bilberry




Beautiful!


----------



## Esquared72

joyce87 said:


> 'Large Le Pliage' Bilberry




My favorite Le Pliage!


----------



## cheidel

joyce87 said:


> 'Large Le Pliage' Bilberry


She looks great on you, very pretty color!  Lovely background too!!!


----------



## pbnjam

LP backpack in cedar


----------



## LuvAllBags

pbnjam said:


> LP backpack in cedar
> 
> View attachment 3165109




Love this color!!


----------



## pbnjam

LuvAllBags said:


> Love this color!!


 
Me too. This color is growing on me. Can't figure out which bag to get in cedar yet.


----------



## pbnjam

Found another LP backpack in Amethyst [emoji1]


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Found another LP backpack in Amethyst [emoji1]
> View attachment 3220905



Lovely! Didn't realise Amethyst was a previous colour for LP Nylon! I know it was a previous colour for the Cuir cos I've seen that in person


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely! Didn't realise Amethyst was a previous colour for LP Nylon! I know it was a previous colour for the Cuir cos I've seen that in person



the LPN was out the same season as the cuir.


Some shots I took.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Myself with 2724 in classic black. I am 5'10" for reference and the long handles work exceptionally well with all that winter layers.


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Myself with 2724 in classic black. I am 5'10" for reference and the long handles work exceptionally well with all that winter layers.




Looking good! 

I saw a LP cage in pale pink today but not quick enough. Here is a Paris Rocks crossbody:


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> the LPN was out the same season as the cuir.



Thanks so much for the info! Now I'm thinking about the Amethyst Cuir which slipped through my fingers...


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Looking good!
> 
> I saw a LP cage in pale pink today but not quick enough. Here is a Paris Rocks crossbody:
> 
> View attachment 3221588



I like this in Black! Looks awesome! Thanks so much for the picture!


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> I like this in Black! Looks awesome! Thanks so much for the picture!




You're welcome! The crossbody looks a lil long for her but still looks very nice.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Myself with 2724 in classic black. I am 5'10" for reference and the long handles work exceptionally well with all that winter layers.



wow, I didnt know you were so tall! You look great! 





pbnjam said:


> Looking good!
> 
> I saw a LP cage in pale pink today but not quick enough. Here is a Paris Rocks crossbody:
> 
> View attachment 3221588



Great sighting!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Looking good!
> Here is a Paris Rocks crossbody.



Thank you! Oooh, I love that crossbody. I am tempted by the Pebble Paris Rocks shoulder bag on sale at Bloomies but wonder if it will slip off my shoulder, something that always happen to me with chain bags.






SmokieDragon said:


> Now I'm thinking about the Amethyst Cuir which slipped through my fingers...[/QUOTE
> 
> Amethyst is gorgeous! My friend has one.
> 
> 
> 
> seton said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, I didnt know you were so tall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128515; Thank you! I enjoy my height but bag straps pose a constant problem for me. Always too short. Oh, and shoes too, never can get them in my size in my country.
Click to expand...


----------



## pixiejenna

Not a real action shot but I wanted to post it for reference to help others. The totes are usually my go too bags for travel and I carry my other bags inside of them for travel cause my day to day bags are generally not large. It also helps protect them during travel being inside a full zip nylon tote.

The burgundy is the large tote and the black is the expandable tote from the Nordie anniversary sale. The large tote stuffed fits under the seat on the aisle seat which usually has a smaller spot for storage. The expandable one probably wouldn't if stuffed but would fit in the middle under seat storage.


----------



## paula3boys

pixiejenna said:


> Not a real action shot but I wanted to post it for reference to help others. The totes are usually my go too bags for travel and I carry my other bags inside of them for travel cause my day to day bags are generally not large. It also helps protect them during travel being inside a full zip nylon tote.
> 
> The burgundy is the large tote and the black is the expandable tote from the Nordie anniversary sale. The large tote stuffed fits under the seat on the aisle seat which usually has a smaller spot for storage. The expandable one probably wouldn't if stuffed but would fit in the middle under seat storage.



Thanks for the info and pics! Love that burgundy color. Haven't seen IRL yet


----------



## seton

bonjour, madame. You look tres chic with ur Roseau Croco, even surrounded by snow.


----------



## Anjelle

LC Cuir; Black; Small @USS [emoji4]


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Not the best spy pic but always fun to catch an LM metal


----------



## donnaoh

Anjelle said:


> View attachment 3256509
> 
> 
> LC Cuir; Black; Small @USS [emoji4]


Oh so funny! Looks like the minions are spying her bag!


----------



## cheidel

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3268295
> 
> Not the best spy pic but always fun to catch an LM metal


Great shot, thanks for sharing!!  LOL  
I have the LLH black,  the LLH gold, and the MLH steel LM Metal bags.  I was lucky recently to find the black LM cosmetic case recently also in black!!!


----------



## cheidel

Anjelle said:


> View attachment 3256509
> 
> 
> LC Cuir; Black; Small @USS [emoji4]


Your Cuir is beautiful!  Enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Myself with 2724 in classic black. I am 5'10" for reference and the long handles work exceptionally well with all that winter layers.


Just saw this pic today, looks great on you!!!  Love the pink jacket!


----------



## Anjelle

donnaoh said:


> Oh so funny! Looks like the minions are spying her bag!



 I didn't notice it til you mentioned it![emoji1]



cheidel said:


> Your Cuir is beautiful!  Enjoy!




Thanks![emoji4]


----------



## pbnjam

Quadri crossbody in Opera


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Quadri crossbody in Opera



I like the looks of this but felt it is too flat for me.


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> I like the looks of this but felt it is too flat for me.



Yes it is flat. But most LC are deceptively spacious.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> But most LC are deceptively spacious.



True to that!


----------



## gkfantasy

I was trying on a dress in a boutique and put aside my LP Neo casually. It is more than 1 years old, being washed in a washing machine 2 months ago, and it's still looking great~


----------



## pbnjam

gkfantasy said:


> I was trying on a dress in a boutique and put aside my LP Neo casually. It is more than 1 years old, being washed in a washing machine 2 months ago, and it's still looking great~




Well the bag certainly matches the dress nicely! Pretty pink neo!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

gkfantasy said:


> I was trying on a dress in a boutique and put aside my LP Neo casually. It is more than 1 years old, being washed in a washing machine 2 months ago, and it's still looking great~



Very nice, great colour for the neo


----------



## frenziedhandbag

gkfantasy said:


> my LP Neo.



Your Neo looks as good as new. Matches your dress beautifully. [emoji7]


----------



## pbnjam

Quickly snapped this today. Looks like a custom LP in fig and pink malabar.


----------



## Shinymint

Have anyone seen this Longchamp le pliage Neo internal with a leather tag seen as shown? I bought one recently yesterday at Taiwan airport but is not in this design... I wonder if it is a new design?


----------



## sunshinesash

Longchamp model/color/size: Le Pliage Tote size L in New Navy 
Location of picture: My room! 
Date: Last weekend

Longchamp is my favorite brand currently, and I wear them daily because they are so effortless, lightweight, and practical! Plus, they go with everything


----------



## Hoya94

sunshinesash said:


> Longchamp model/color/size: Le Pliage Tote size L in New Navy
> 
> Location of picture: My room!
> 
> Date: Last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> Longchamp is my favorite brand currently, and I wear them daily because they are so effortless, lightweight, and practical! Plus, they go with everything




Looks great with your outfit!


----------



## sunshinesash

Hoya94 said:


> Looks great with your outfit!


Thanks so much


----------



## honey_bunny

sunshinesash said:


> Longchamp model/color/size: Le Pliage Tote size L in New Navy
> Location of picture: My room!
> Date: Last weekend
> 
> Longchamp is my favorite brand currently, and I wear them daily because they are so effortless, lightweight, and practical! Plus, they go with everything


 Looks great on you! Is the length 48 cm or 19 in? I'm considering this size and you're modelling pic really helps. Do you mind telling me how much in CDN funds? I don't see this size on the web. TIA!!!


----------



## sunshinesash

honey_bunny said:


> Looks great on you! Is the length 48 cm or 19 in? I'm considering this size and you're modelling pic really helps. Do you mind telling me how much in CDN funds? I don't see this size on the web. TIA!!!


Hey girl! Thanks so much. It is 18 inches across the top, 12 inches in height, and 12 inches across the bottom. 

This is the link on the Longchamp website to this particular style- http://ca.longchamp.com/en/handbags/le-pliage/large-tote-bag-1899089

It retails for 185 CDN, but I actually lucked out and found mine at Costco for 125 CDN! It was a great find, and they occasionally stock them, so keep your eyes open for a good deal.


----------



## honey_bunny

sunshinesash said:


> Hey girl! Thanks so much. It is 18 inches across the top, 12 inches in height, and 12 inches across the bottom.
> 
> This is the link on the Longchamp website to this particular style- http://ca.longchamp.com/en/handbags/le-pliage/large-tote-bag-1899089
> 
> It retails for 185 CDN, but I actually lucked out and found mine at Costco for 125 CDN! It was a great find, and they occasionally stock them, so keep your eyes open for a good deal.


Congrats on a great find! Thanks for the info! Will be on the look out


----------



## sunshinesash

Longchamp model/color/size: Longchamp Le Pliage tote, size L, graphite 
Location of picture: My room, before heading out to run errands at the mall
Date: Tonight- April fool's! 

This is my most worn, tried & true Longchamp...this color simply goes with everything and I can stuff my whole life into this baby :greengrin:


----------



## sunshinesash

Longchamp model/color/size: Longchamp LM Metal size L in black  
Location of picture: My room, before heading out for lunch! 
Date: Today 

This is my most recent Longchamp acquisition, and I couldn't be happier!


----------



## pbnjam

sunshinesash said:


> Longchamp model/color/size: Le Pliage Tote size L in New Navy
> Location of picture: My room!
> Date: Last weekend
> 
> Longchamp is my favorite brand currently, and I wear them daily because they are so effortless, lightweight, and practical! Plus, they go with everything





sunshinesash said:


> Longchamp model/color/size: Longchamp Le Pliage tote, size L, graphite
> Location of picture: My room, before heading out to run errands at the mall
> Date: Tonight- April fool's!
> 
> This is my most worn, tried & true Longchamp...this color simply goes with everything and I can stuff my whole life into this baby :greengrin:





sunshinesash said:


> Longchamp model/color/size: Longchamp LM Metal size L in black
> Location of picture: My room, before heading out for lunch!
> Date: Today
> 
> This is my most recent Longchamp acquisition, and I couldn't be happier!



Nice outfits and gorgeous collection of LPs.


----------



## sunshinesash

pbnjam said:


> Nice outfits and gorgeous collection of LPs.


Thanks so much...that is so kind of you to say! Excited to keep sharing, as Longchamp is my fav brand!


----------



## sunshinesash

Longchamp model/color/size: Planetes in beige, size Medium 
Location of picture: Home
Date: April 3rd, sunday funday- ready for a little shopping!


----------



## bakeacookie

Carrying my briefcase/laptop case today.


----------



## SmokieDragon

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3319984
> 
> Carrying my briefcase/laptop case today.



Is this Fig? It's beautiful! I have this briefcase in Black


----------



## bakeacookie

SmokieDragon said:


> Is this Fig? It's beautiful! I have this briefcase in Black



Thanks, I think it is fig from the last seasonal sale.


----------



## sunshinesash

bakeacookie said:


> Carrying my briefcase/laptop case today.


Love these colors together...reminds me of tulips blooming in Spring!


----------



## bakeacookie

sunshinesash said:


> Love these colors together...reminds me of tulips blooming in Spring!



Thank you!


----------



## EGBDF

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3319984
> 
> Carrying my briefcase/laptop case today.



These look great together!


----------



## bakeacookie

EGBDF said:


> These look great together!



Thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> Carrying my briefcase/laptop case today.



Gorgeous Fig! One of my fav colors. I think it pairs beautifully with the Chanel. &#128525;


----------



## bakeacookie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous Fig! One of my fav colors. I think it pairs beautifully with the Chanel. &#128525;



Thank you!


----------



## seton

2 roseaus
black honore


----------



## soonergirl

The perfect beach bag.


----------



## SmokieDragon

soonergirl said:


> The perfect beach bag.
> 
> View attachment 3357091



Such a perfect backdrop!


----------



## seton

navy LPC 1899
putty fou


----------



## SofiaC




----------



## seton

transparent 1621
black fou satchel + bilberry LPN hobo


----------



## seton

action pix of Irise from some blog


----------



## seton

more from the blog


----------



## Yuki85

Waiting for my friends MIAOU [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> transparent 1621
> black fou satchel + bilberry LPN hobo



Didn't realise there was once a Transparent 1621! Before today, if I'd seen one in real life, I would have thought it can't be real, haha! Actually, I would love to own one so that everyone can see all my functional LC SLGs inside


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Just riding shotgun 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 (with a red orange friend [emoji6])


----------



## IndigoRose

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Just riding shotgun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with a red orange friend [emoji6])


Oooh very nice!


----------



## EGBDF

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Just riding shotgun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with a red orange friend [emoji6])


Oooooh, I love these together!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

IndigoRose said:


> Oooh very nice!



Thank you! [emoji4]



EGBDF said:


> Oooooh, I love these together!



Thanks! I think they are a perfect combo. Love your avatar, btw [emoji4]


----------



## SmokieDragon

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Just riding shotgun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with a red orange friend [emoji6])



Lovely! We are bag twins!


----------



## swdl

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Just riding shotgun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with a red orange friend [emoji6])


 my bag(i have the same )


----------



## LuvAllBags

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Just riding shotgun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with a red orange friend [emoji6])



[emoji173]️


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely! We are bag twins!





swdl said:


> my bag(i have the same )





LuvAllBags said:


> [emoji173]️



Thanks! [emoji4] And yay on my bag twinsies!!! Let's enjoy our Artwalks in great health! [emoji106][emoji173]️


----------



## valeriewanxgy

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Just riding shotgun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with a red orange friend [emoji6])



Oooh beautiful colours! Tell me more!


----------



## JennyErin

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Just riding shotgun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with a red orange friend [emoji6])


Ahhh you got her!! Bag twins  beautiful combo!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

valeriewanxgy said:


> Oooh beautiful colours! Tell me more!



Thanks valerie! I agree, she's got beautiful color combination. And I love how soft and smooth the nylon used on the bag and how it is a bit more structured than our regular Le Pliage. This piece makes me smile every time I see her [emoji4]



JennyErin said:


> Ahhh you got her!! Bag twins  beautiful combo!



Yes, I did Jen and I couldn't be more happy! [emoji1] I love it! Now I know the feeling. I'm smiling widely as I type, haha! She almost became the bag that got away! Thanks for inspiring me to get her. Love your videos, bag twin! [emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## valeriewanxgy

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Thanks valerie! I agree, she's got beautiful color combination. And I love how soft and smooth the nylon used on the bag and how it is a bit more structured than our regular Le Pliage. This piece makes me smile every time I see her [emoji4]



I guess this is from the series which can't be folded up. When did you buy it?


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

valeriewanxgy said:


> I guess this is from the series which can't be folded up. When did you buy it?



Yes, it is. Only the base can be folded so it was just flat unfolded when the SA placed it inside the paper bag. I bought it just last week (it's 1 week old exactly today![emoji4]). This line was on sale as well as the Neo and the 3D bag in one of the upscale department stores here (I'm in Asia) Regular Le Pliage is not on sale.

Anyway, just want to share a pic of her today at lunch with my favorite anchor bag charm. She has to have her own chair, hehe [emoji6]
View attachment 3388551


----------



## valeriewanxgy

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Yes, it is. Only the base can be folded so it was just flat unfolded when the SA placed it inside the paper bag. I bought it just last week (it's 1 week old exactly today![emoji4]). This line was on sale as well as the Neo and the 3D bag in one of the upscale department stores here (I'm in Asia) Regular Le Pliage is not on sale.
> 
> Anyway, just want to share a pic of her today at lunch with my favorite anchor bag charm. She has to have her own chair, hehe [emoji6]
> View attachment 3388551



Hmm, for some reason, I can't open the picture ... BUT oh no! It's a new bag? Oh dear ... *checks bank account* Which line is it from? I may have to pop into the Longchamp store after work today ... Asia, you say? Singapore? I live in Germany now, but I still have family there ... Maybe my sister can pop into the store for me ...  Sorry, I'm getting carried away!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

valeriewanxgy said:


> Hmm, for some reason, I can't open the picture ... BUT oh no! It's a new bag? Oh dear ... *checks bank account* Which line is it from? I may have to pop into the Longchamp store after work today ... Asia, you say? Singapore? I live in Germany now, but I still have family there ... Maybe my sister can pop into the store for me ...  Sorry, I'm getting carried away!



I also couldn't view the picture I posted. Let me try again:




Sorry, not from Singapore. I'm from the Philippines [emoji4] But Singapore may still have it. It's 2015 Limited Edition Le Pliage Artwalk in Cobalt color. Maybe that's one of the reasons it's on sale? It was from last year. Hope you can still find one. It's really nice and you don't get to bump into a lot having this same bag. Good luck! [emoji4]


----------



## valeriewanxgy

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Sorry, not from Singapore. I'm from the Philippines [emoji4] But Singapore may still have it. It's 2015 Limited Edition Le Pliage Artwalk in Cobalt color. Maybe that's one of the reasons it's on sale? It was from last year. Hope you can still find one. It's really nice and you don't get to bump into a lot having this same bag. Good luck! [emoji4]



Oooh, love the bag charm! It goes so well with the bag ~ I'll pop by the store and try my luck  Let you know how it goes! Thanks


----------



## pbnjam

LVintage_LVoe said:


> I also couldn't view the picture I posted. Let me try again:
> 
> View attachment 3388552
> 
> 
> Sorry, not from Singapore. I'm from the Philippines [emoji4] But Singapore may still have it. It's 2015 Limited Edition Le Pliage Artwalk in Cobalt color. Maybe that's one of the reasons it's on sale? It was from last year. Hope you can still find one. It's really nice and you don't get to bump into a lot having this same bag. Good luck! [emoji4]



Very pretty! Love the colors on this bag and cute charm too.


----------



## nelli

Yuki85 said:


> Waiting for my friends MIAOU [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]
> 
> View attachment 3372224


So cute!!  Where is this one from?


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

valeriewanxgy said:


> Oooh, love the bag charm! It goes so well with the bag ~ I'll pop by the store and try my luck  Let you know how it goes! Thanks



Thanks valerie! [emoji4] Good luck! Hope you'll find one that will spark joy! [emoji106]



pbnjam said:


> Very pretty! Love the colors on this bag and cute charm too.



Thanks pbnjam! [emoji4]


----------



## JennyErin

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Thanks valerie! I agree, she's got beautiful color combination. And I love how soft and smooth the nylon used on the bag and how it is a bit more structured than our regular Le Pliage. This piece makes me smile every time I see her [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did Jen and I couldn't be more happy! [emoji1] I love it! Now I know the feeling. I'm smiling widely as I type, haha! She almost became the bag that got away! Thanks for inspiring me to get her. Love your videos, bag twin! [emoji173]️[emoji4]


Awww so glad I could help you find bag love  looking forward to seeing her in action more


----------



## JennyErin

Yesterday was the family picnic at my DS' school, used my large in red as my "picnic basket" and carrying my mini in bilberry as my bag of he day


----------



## frenziedhandbag

JennyErin said:


> Yesterday was the family picnic at my DS' school, used my large in red as my "picnic basket" and carrying my mini in bilberry as my bag of he day



Two LCs together! Awesome!


----------



## JennyErin

frenziedhandbag said:


> Two LCs together! Awesome!



Yup, haha, hoping to be know as "the Longchamp Mom" lol.


----------



## bakeacookie

JennyErin said:


> Yup, haha, hoping to be know as "the Longchamp Mom" lol.



You are in my book!


----------



## JennyErin

bakeacookie said:


> You are in my book!


Awww thanks bake [emoji171]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

JennyErin said:


> Yup, haha, hoping to be know as "the Longchamp Mom" lol.


You officially own the title.


----------



## JennyErin

Yesterday was Canada Day (Happy Canada Day to my fellow Canadian LC fans!) and I toted my Cuir Crossbody in Cherry to celebrate. I just added this bag to my collection, found it on sale at Marshalls for an awesome deal. I am really loving it!


----------



## EGBDF

JennyErin said:


> Yesterday was Canada Day (Happy Canada Day to my fellow Canadian LC fans!) and I toted my Cuir Crossbody in Cherry to celebrate. I just added this bag to my collection, found it on sale at Marshalls for an awesome deal. I am really loving it!


Very pretty. Cute how the strap is in a heart shape!


----------



## JennyErin

EGBDF said:


> Very pretty. Cute how the strap is in a heart shape!



Thank you


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

JennyErin said:


> Awww so glad I could help you find bag love  looking forward to seeing her in action more



Thanks Jen! Been using her 2 weeks straight! [emoji7] I just switched out bec. I'm afraid I might scuff the corners too soon. I think it's pretty delicate. 



JennyErin said:


> Yesterday was the family picnic at my DS' school, used my large in red as my "picnic basket" and carrying my mini in bilberry as my bag of he day



I would love to add a LLH Le Pliage as a travel bag. Must be nice to use as a carry on bag.



JennyErin said:


> Yup, haha, hoping to be known as "the Longchamp Mom" lol.



You're the title holder now Jen [emoji6]



JennyErin said:


> Yesterday was Canada Day (Happy Canada Day to my fellow Canadian LC fans!) and I toted my Cuir Crossbody in Cherry to celebrate. I just added this bag to my collection, found it on sale at Marshalls for an awesome deal. I am really loving it!



Belated Happy Canada Day! Cute little Cuir! [emoji4]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Thought I'd bring her out today. It's been raining and quite gloomy so I need a bag that makes me smile [emoji4]

Here we were riding a tricycle, a cheapy public transportation popular here in my country. This is what I love about a Longchamp Le Pliage bag. I can use it anywhere and in whatever vehicle I'm riding in.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Thought I'd bring her out today



Gorgeous bag and perfect in rainy weather!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous bag and perfect in rainy weather!



Thanks frenzied! [emoji4]


----------



## JennyErin

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Thought I'd bring her out today. It's been raining and quite gloomy so I need a bag that makes me smile [emoji4]
> 
> Here we were riding a tricycle, a cheapy public transportation popular here in my country. This is what I love about a Longchamp Le Pliage bag. I can use it anywhere and in whatever vehicle I'm riding in.
> 
> View attachment 3402303



A gorgeous bag that will brighten any day  hope you have a wonderful day bag twin


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

JennyErin said:


> A gorgeous bag that will brighten any day  hope you have a wonderful day bag twin



Thanks bag twin! She really brightened up that gloomy day. Love all your LCs too!


----------



## honeybunny07

We're on holiday mood [emoji4] 
Perfect for the beach 
Pic taken at Gili Nangu, Lombok


----------



## Alexisu96

honeybunny07 said:


> We're on holiday mood [emoji4]
> Perfect for the beach
> Pic taken at Gili Nangu, Lombok
> View attachment 3409062


oh I love that one.. which season was that and where?


----------



## honeybunny07

Alexisu96 said:


> oh I love that one.. which season was that and where?


Thanks [emoji4] 

Frankly I'm not so sure what you mean with "season and location".. 
If it's the bag, it's fleur de ravello, bought it back in 2013.

If it's the beach, it's called Gili Nangu, Lombok, Indonesia. 
Gilis are a small island around the Lombok Island. The most famous i guess is Gili Terawangan. Pic was taken yesterday, in a cloudy weather [emoji4]


----------



## valeriewanxgy

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Thought I'd bring her out today. It's been raining and quite gloomy so I need a bag that makes me smile [emoji4]
> 
> Here we were riding a tricycle, a cheapy public transportation popular here in my country. This is what I love about a Longchamp Le Pliage bag. I can use it anywhere and in whatever vehicle I'm riding in.
> 
> View attachment 3402303



Oh you won't believe it! I went to the boutique straightaway after our converstion here months ago to see if they had the bag, but no luck  Then a month ago, I see a lady selling this bag (and the matching clutch) on a fb selling group and I snapped it up immediately. I'm so happy with it! It's beautiful and in great condition [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## seton

valeriewanxgy said:


> Oh you won't believe it! I went to the boutique straightaway after our converstion here months ago to see if they had the bag, but no luck  Then a month ago, I see a lady selling this bag (and the matching clutch) on a fb selling group and I snapped it up immediately. I'm so happy with it! It's beautiful and in great condition [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3478377
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478378



congrats!  cute set.


----------



## Lucyrcat

Le Pliage Cuir in Terracotta, small.  Bought her this summer while in London. Was saving her for fall/ October. And here she is ready to go - if my cat will allow.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lucyrcat said:


> Le Pliage Cuir in Terracotta, small.



She looks fabulous and that Laduree charm suits her just well. Beautiful color and perfect for fall.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Lucyrcat said:


> Le Pliage Cuir in Terracotta, small.  Bought her this summer while in London. Was saving her for fall/ October. And here she is ready to go - if my cat will allow.
> View attachment 3479141



Your Cuir looks so luxe in this picture!


----------



## anumus

Travelling with le pliage last week. Picture is from Positano. I almost always travel with le pliage. Best travel companion there is, firs loads of stuff in and also no need to be very careful with it as it is not very expensive ❤️


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

valeriewanxgy said:


> Oh you won't believe it! I went to the boutique straightaway after our converstion here months ago to see if they had the bag, but no luck  Then a month ago, I see a lady selling this bag (and the matching clutch) on a fb selling group and I snapped it up immediately. I'm so happy with it! It's beautiful and in great condition [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3478377
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478378



Hello dear! I haven't been active here lately (busy with work) but I'm glad I dropped by today. Congrats on your new beauties! So happy for you! [emoji4] I didn't know it has a matching clutch. I will be on the lookout from now on so we can be twice twinsies! Haha! Congrats again dear and enjoy them in good health! [emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## valeriewanxgy

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Hello dear! I haven't been active here lately (busy with work) but I'm glad I dropped by today. Congrats on your new beauties! So happy for you! [emoji4] I didn't know it has a matching clutch. I will be on the lookout from now on so we can be twice twinsies! Haha! Congrats again dear and enjoy them in good health! [emoji4][emoji173]️



Yes!! It's a great little pouch, perfect for popping keys, some money, a phone and some tissues when heading out to lunch (so we don't have to carry the whole bag!)


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

My one and only LC, waiting for my cousins to arrive from Dubai. I replaced my anchor charm with this cute Elsa Tsum Tsum hand sanitizer [emoji4]


----------



## SmokieDragon

LVintage_LVoe said:


> View attachment 3513557
> 
> My one and only LC, waiting for my cousins to arrive from Dubai. I replaced my anchor charm with this cute Elsa Tsum Tsum hand sanitizer [emoji4]



We are bag twins!


----------



## pbnjam

LVintage_LVoe said:


> View attachment 3513557
> 
> My one and only LC, waiting for my cousins to arrive from Dubai. I replaced my anchor charm with this cute Elsa Tsum Tsum hand sanitizer [emoji4]



Love your hand sanitizer charm! So cute!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

SmokieDragon said:


> We are bag twins!



Hello there twin! [emoji4] Isn't our Artwalk so adorbs? 



pbnjam said:


> Love your hand sanitizer charm! So cute!



Thanks jam! [emoji4] True, it's cute and so practical when I have my 2 small kids in tow!


----------



## SmokieDragon

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Hello there twin! [emoji4] Isn't our Artwalk so adorbs?



It truly is! It's just one of those prints that stands out


----------



## valeriewanxgy

SmokieDragon said:


> It truly is! It's just one of those prints that stands out



Seeing as LVintag_LVoe inspired me to get one, this makes us bag triplets! [emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## SmokieDragon

valeriewanxgy said:


> Seeing as LVintag_LVoe inspired me to get one, this makes us bag triplets! [emoji33][emoji23]



Yay for being triplets!


----------



## Always New LV

Limited edition from few years back.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Always New LV said:


> Limited edition from few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551896



Wow! What a fantastic LE


----------



## pbnjam

LPC


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Always New LV said:


> Limited edition from few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551896


It's beautiful!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Not really in action, just riding shotgun with the cookies that I bake and sell [emoji514][emoji4] Also, I just realized that she's matchy matchy with my Swatch Scuba! Love it! [emoji173]


----------



## Ann_Margaret

I saw a Lot of LP in Hong Kong and Macau, here's some


----------



## seton

Ann_Margaret said:


> I saw a Lot of LP in Hong Kong and Macau, here's some



Heehee, you are our little reporter in action


----------



## seton

At the subway. Hope she is a poster here


----------



## littleblackbag

Here's what I wore today.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> Here's what I wore today.



Looking chic! I like that the foulonne backpack completes the whole look. The backpack style is casual but with leather, the look is sophisticated instead. [emoji106]


----------



## Typhi

I had no idea this thread existed! I took these yesterday at a random store. I was explaining to my friend about the LC bag I want.


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking chic! I like that the foulonne backpack completes the whole look. The backpack style is casual but with leather, the look is sophisticated instead. [emoji106]


Thank you so much. And yes thats how I feel about the backpack, it can be casual but also smart. I love it!


----------



## pbnjam




----------



## sanmi

Just bought these 2 longchamp bags..


----------



## SmokieDragon




----------



## MahoganyQT

Ms. Metal out grocery shopping


----------



## JuicyFruit839

In NYC!


----------



## JuicyFruit839

Now it makes me want the backpack!


----------



## Chiichan

On a quick jaunt to Hawaii!


----------



## MahoganyQT

JuicyFruit839 said:


> Now it makes me want the backpack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778800



The backpack is awesome. You won't regret it. Mine is chocolate. I kind of wish I had a brighter color.


----------



## OneMoreDay

At breakfast. In love with the colours. She was really chic.



Edit: anyone know if it's a real Longchamp?


----------



## JuicyFruit839

Found some more in action...NYC


----------



## JuicyFruit839

More action in NYC!
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
.
I think I was hunting for them [emoji23]


----------



## ckrickett

Brought my little cornflower beauty to the gym! Shes perfect as I can fit all my necessities in her, and also look sharp if I have to run some errands before or after!


----------



## Phiomega

On a rainy day in Oxford last week... a perfect, no fuss and beautiful backpack....


----------



## JuicyFruit839

ckrickett said:


> Brought my little cornflower beauty to the gym! Shes perfect as I can fit all my necessities in her, and also look sharp if I have to run some errands before or after!



That's a pretty summer colour!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> On a rainy day in Oxford last week... a perfect, no fuss and beautiful backpack....



This photo is so dreamy. Rain by the window and a chic bag. [emoji7]


----------



## Chiichan

Moved right into this one I got at Nordstrom Rack. I think they had the wrong sticker on it as it was the only one in its size for $74 instead of $89. I also had Nordstrom Notes leftover so I had to get it. [emoji847]





It said on the tag "Ice Blue" but it doesn't look like it to me? Though it was an NR and not the LC one.


----------



## **Chanel**

My very first post in this thread .
I was in a pink mood earlier this week .  
Thank you for letting me share and have a great day!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

**Chanel** said:


> My very first post in this thread .
> I was in a pink mood earlier this week .
> Thank you for letting me share and have a great day!



Hey there, long time no see! Looking good with your Longchamp.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

**Chanel** said:


> My very first post in this thread .
> I was in a pink mood earlier this week .
> Thank you for letting me share and have a great day!


I just tried this bag on at Century 21! I loved the color and leather. You have a gorgeous bag


----------



## **Chanel**

Cosmopolitan said:


> Hey there, long time no see! Looking good with your Longchamp.


Hi *Cosmo*, thank you so much and hope all is well with you ! Nice to see a familiar face here .



bellebellebelle19 said:


> I just tried this bag on at Century 21! I loved the color and leather. You have a gorgeous bag


Thank you ! What a coincidence that you tried the same bag today .
I agree, the color is great and quite versatile too. The only con is that the detachable shoulder strap is too long IMO, but I love this bag anyway .


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> This photo is so dreamy. Rain by the window and a chic bag. [emoji7]



Thank you! I felt the same way too when I took the photo.... btw the umbrella is from 'Garden by the Bay' [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Thank you! I felt the same way too when I took the photo.... btw the umbrella is from 'Garden by the Bay' [emoji4]


It is so nice to know you have a "piece" of our sunny [emoji295]  island with you when it is pouring [emoji299] . [emoji1] I must take a look at the umbrellas when I next visit the Gardens. Love a good flowery print.


----------



## sacha1009

Longchamp.  Roseuae so very light..


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

valeriewanxgy said:


> Seeing as LVintag_LVoe inspired me to get one, this makes us bag triplets! [emoji33][emoji23]





SmokieDragon said:


> Yay for being triplets!



Ooohhh, we're bag quadruplets with JennyErin! Love, love, love the blue Artwalk! [emoji7]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Typhi said:


> View attachment 3663527
> View attachment 3663528
> 
> 
> I had no idea this thread existed! I took these yesterday at a random store. I was explaining to my friend about the LC bag I want.



Wow, a red Artwalk! Makes me want to hunt for one! Hehe


----------



## pbnjam

Some pics I’ve had for a while.


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> View attachment 3895927
> 
> Some pics I’ve had for a while.



Interesting how in this pic the lady is wearing a patterned dress and also carrying the Sakura Cuir - very much my style - just wear what I want and not worry about what matches


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Interesting how in this pic the lady is wearing a patterned dress and also carrying the Sakura Cuir - very much my style - just wear what I want and not worry about what matches




That was my fave pic too. I love contrast of pattern these days. 
I have some pix on my phone too. will try to post them later.


----------



## bittenbythebag

Please do post more limited ed photos.  I'm rekindling my love for the bag.


----------



## seton

around the city.
that's me with the loden 1623 tho.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> around the city.
> that's me with the loden 1623 tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899350
> View attachment 3899351
> View attachment 3899352



Love the green!


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> around the city.
> that's me with the loden 1623 tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899350
> View attachment 3899351
> View attachment 3899352



That cat is so cute! 

I like seeing these big charms on LPs, like Dumbo on the LP neo in the picture I took a few posts above.


----------



## docswifey

Anybody knows the color of this bag???
Please. I really want to get one.
Thank you!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

docswifey said:


> View attachment 4075777
> 
> 
> Anybody knows the color of this bag???
> Please. I really want to get one.
> Thank you!!!



Looks like Fig from AW15. It was a seasonal colour


----------



## docswifey

SmokieDragon said:


> Looks like Fig from AW15. It was a seasonal colour



Oh, thank you!!


----------



## seton

docswifey said:


> View attachment 4075777
> 
> 
> Anybody knows the color of this bag???
> Please. I really want to get one.
> Thank you!!!


Someone was at Uniqlo [emoji3]


----------



## JuicyFruit839

docswifey said:


> View attachment 4075777
> 
> 
> Anybody knows the color of this bag???
> Please. I really want to get one.
> Thank you!!!



Yes! I was at Uniqlo NYC when I took this shot.... the colour is nice, had to take a picture of it quickly!


----------



## seton

Pochette walking out of an office building for lunch


----------



## Monique1004

Took it on my getaway as soon as I got it.


----------



## seton

Monique1004 said:


> Took it on my getaway as soon as I got it.
> View attachment 4081165




gorgeous Chaine d'Ancre sandals!


----------



## cdatgal




----------



## Phiomega

Monique1004 said:


> Took it on my getaway as soon as I got it.



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## seton

My bag twin, blackcurrant fou tote


----------



## seton

And me


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> And me
> View attachment 4098507



Great colour coordination!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> And me



Hearts [emoji170]  a flutter... Gorgeous ombre of blues.


----------



## pbnjam

Flushing, NY


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Flushing, NY
> 
> View attachment 4113696
> 
> View attachment 4113698


Lucky. I have yet to see an action shot.

My last outing at Bloomingdale's.







Sent from my Lenovo PB2-650Y using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Flushing, NY
> View attachment 4113698



I don't think I would leave my bag unzipped like that in the street hehe


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Lucky. I have yet to see an action shot.
> 
> My last outing at Bloomingdale's.
> 
> View attachment 4113826
> View attachment 4113827
> View attachment 4113828
> View attachment 4113829
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo PB2-650Y using Tapatalk



I think your shots count as action shots


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Lucky. I have yet to see an action shot.
> 
> My last outing at Bloomingdale's.
> 
> View attachment 4113826
> View attachment 4113827
> View attachment 4113828
> View attachment 4113829
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo PB2-650Y using Tapatalk



Nice finds! I’ve been back and forth with this Shane Oliver collab but I did like seeing it on her.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

pbnjam said:


> Flushing, NY
> 
> View attachment 4113696
> 
> View attachment 4113698


Love her bag, outfit and attitude!


----------



## LVlover13

seton said:


> My bag twin, blackcurrant fou tote
> 
> View attachment 4098504
> View attachment 4098505
> View attachment 4098506


Mine too! The backpack [emoji2]

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sora_V

Monique1004 said:


> Took it on my getaway as soon as I got it.
> View attachment 4081165



Omg love the yellow! And of course your Hermes sandals[emoji7]


----------



## Monique1004

Sora_V said:


> Omg love the yellow! And of course your Hermes sandals[emoji7]



Thanks. I love this design so much that I’m thinking about also getting a bigger one in navy & red accent.


----------



## seton

Penelope at the tube station


----------



## seton

I got bored at the grocery so I started taking pics of the LC around me.


----------



## seton

And my LC of the past week.

Lagoon 1899
Black fou 
Blue fou

Pale pink 1899
Pinky 3700
Powder passport cover


----------



## seton

Oops


----------



## bellebellebelle19

seton said:


> And my LC of the past week.
> 
> Lagoon 1899
> Black fou
> Blue fou
> 
> Pale pink 1899
> Pinky 3700
> Powder passport cover
> 
> View attachment 4154435


My favorite color!!! That is picture perfect! Wish I had gotten that passport cover…I got my boyfriend one in tan, and it would've been cute to have a matching one in pink


----------



## seton

Red small quadri


----------



## seton

I spy a khaki club 2605


----------



## seton

And me this past week


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> And me this past week
> View attachment 4180770
> View attachment 4180771



Yay for being identical bag twins and fraternal pouch twins  Love your Limited Edition LP


----------



## slycookies

seton said:


> And me this past week
> View attachment 4180770
> View attachment 4180771


Is it too late to bust the tulips out?  I forgot how much I love these colors until this photo reminded me.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> And me this past week
> View attachment 4180770
> View attachment 4180771


Both are quite lovely!!!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

I am loving my longchamp bag as my beach companion! It’s light and it fits everything I need especially that big book I’m reading [emoji433]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> I am loving my longchamp bag as my beach companion! [emoji433]



Picture perfect with a beautiful LE!


----------



## cheidel

Ms Bilberry enjoyed the trip home, and she had a seat all to herself!!!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

frenziedhandbag said:


> Picture perfect with a beautiful LE!



The bag is so photogenic, I can’t help myself!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> The bag is so photogenic, I can’t help myself!


I totally agree! It's such a unique design.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Kate Moss pushing her own luggage cart and still using her namesake Longchamp bags

source: instagram of LC PR director


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

frenziedhandbag said:


> Picture perfect with a beautiful LE!



It’s the Valentine’s Day edition, I got it 3 years ago as a present on Valentine’s Day


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> It’s the Valentine’s Day edition, I got it 3 years ago as a present on Valentine’s Day


When it's a present for V day, that makes it even more special! [emoji106]


----------



## chippylover

Can anyone suggest a bag organiser for the longchamp le pliage that’s not expensive but one that is not the typical rectangle
Shape that sits at the bottom of the bag? I am looking for one that covers the whole inside of the bag all the way to the top. Any suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

chippylover said:


> Can anyone suggest a bag organiser for the longchamp le pliage that’s not expensive but one that is not the typical rectangle
> Shape that sits at the bottom of the bag? I am looking for one that covers the whole inside of the bag all the way to the top. Any suggestions greatly appreciated.



Here is the organizer thread: Purse Organizer for Longchamp


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My work bag and my DD's backpack!


----------



## LVlover13

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 4424902
> 
> 
> My work bag and my DD's backpack!


I carry a mini to work too. It's so cute and holds a lot!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

LVlover13 said:


> I carry a mini to work too. It's so cute and holds a lot!



Yes I love it!![emoji847]


----------



## iqaganda

I accessorised my LP this time when I used it. A shorter strap to make it more of a handbag and some puffy pom poms for a pop of color!


----------



## Sharont2305

docswifey said:


> View attachment 4075777
> 
> 
> Anybody knows the color of this bag???
> Please. I really want to get one.
> Thank you!!!


Does anyone know if this Fig colour is the same as the one that's out now?


----------



## seton

Sharont2305 said:


> Does anyone know if this Fig colour is the same as the one that's out now?


No, it's much different. Not remotely close.


----------



## Sharont2305

seton said:


> No, it's much different. Not remotely close.


Thank you, I prefer the one in the picture to the one on the Longchamp website.


----------



## dressingupforme

Just another cool day with my most used Le Pliage color.


----------



## PurpleLilac

iqaganda said:


> I accessorised my LP this time when I used it. A shorter strap to make it more of a handbag and some puffy pom poms for a pop of color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4432309


I love this strap! Where did you get it??


----------



## iqaganda

PurpleLilac said:


> I love this strap! Where did you get it??



Thanks! I got it from a local shop here in Hong Kong and it’s pretty cheap! [emoji4] This length is perfect for making it as a shoulder bag for me. [emoji16]


----------



## Angelblake

Cool, I have the same strap, ordered it from amazon. Sadly, I can't attach it to my Cuirs.


----------



## seton

some pix from my phone. I always see girls walking around with the matching LC bags so finally took a pic.
plus some seasonal LE neos


----------

